# How many cubers have already achieved sub10?



## syuhei222 (Apr 13, 2010)

I think Speedcubing greets a new era now.
Feliks achieved official sub10, And some cubers is sub9,even sub8.5 , un-officialiy.

and I want to know how many cubers have already achieved un-official sub10 avg of 12.

Shall we share their names ?
Please add names to this list .I think there will have more than 30 names
Do not judge from official records, and please write the name of a person believed that who achieve it surely

(The order does not matter.)
-----------------------------------------
[sub8- 4]
Feliks Zemdegs - Australia
Stefan Huber - Austria
Gabriel Dechichi Barbar - Brazil
Masato Onobe - Japan

[sub9- 12]
Rowe Hessler - USA
Breandan Vallance - UK
Rowan Kinneavy - UK
Yumu Tabuchi - Japan
Harris Chan - Canada
Massimiliano Iovane - Italy
John Tamanas - USA
Zhouheng Sun - China
Mitsuki Gunji - Japan

[sub10- 45]
Yu Nakajima - Japan
Shinichiro Sato - Japan
Syuhei Omura - Japan
Erik Akkersdijk - Netherlands
Mats Valk - Netherlands
Jason Baum - USA
Piti Pichedpan - Thailand
Tim Sun - USA
Dan Cohen - USA
Andrew Kang - USA
Tomasz Zolnowski - Poland
Haixu Zhang - China
Jai Gambhir - Canada
(Milán Baticz) - Hungary
Michal Pleskowicz - Poland
Sinpei Araki - Japan
Ville Seppänen - Finland
Morten Arborg - Norway
David Woner - USA
Austin Moore - USA
Phillip Espinoza - USA
Giovanni Contardi - Italy
Eric Limeback - Canada
Anthony Brooks - USA
Kanneti Sae Han - France
Simon Westlund - Sweden
Cornelius Dieckmann - Germany
Chris Chan - Australia
Rob Yau - UK
Yu Sajima - Japan
Sei Sugama - Japan
Mulun Yin - China
...etc


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm sure Tomasz Zolnowski has gotten sub-10 ao12 (not certain though).

PS what happened to him?

EDIT: Eric? Not sure...I remember him telling me that he got sub-10.5 ao12 (or was it ao5 )


----------



## Anthony (Apr 13, 2010)

Sub 10:

USA! :
Tim Sun
John Tamanas
Dan Cohen
Andrew Kang

Others:
Rowan Kinneavy
Gabriel Dechichi Barbar
Haixu Zhang
Jai Gambhir

I'm 99% sure those are all right. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> I'm sure Tomasz Zolnowski has gotten sub-10 ao12 (not certain though).
> 
> PS what happened to him?



I'm guessing he might still be cubing; his last competition was only on 27-28th of February.


----------



## syuhei222 (Apr 13, 2010)

I edited.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 13, 2010)

Can anyone confirm whether or not Che-Ting Chu has had a sub 10 average? He has a 10.11 average on video.

Btw, I added a couple more above, Syuhei.


----------



## syuhei222 (Apr 13, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Can anyone confirm whether or not Che-Ting Chu has had a sub 10 average? He has a 10.11 average on video.
> 
> Btw, I added a couple more above, Syuhei.



thanks Anthony!


----------



## Anthony (Apr 13, 2010)

syuhei222 said:


> thanks Anthony!


No problem.  Btw, are you currently learning English? You sounded pretty good in your last average of 12 video. 



Neo63 said:


> Eric? Not sure...I remember him telling me that he got sub-10.5 ao12 (or was it ao5 )


Not yet.
But he'll join this club soon.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 13, 2010)

This is the first formal post that I, Patrick Jameson, will, by the end of June 2010, join this list.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 13, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> This is the first formal post that I, Patrick Jameson, will, by the end of June 2010, join this list.



That didn't go too well for the last person who said something like that. 



Craig Bouchard said:


> This is the first formal post that I, Craig Bouchard, will, by the end of 2008, hold the WR for magic, single and average, beating Matyas Kuti's records.



I'd like to join this group by the end of the year.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 13, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Craig Bouchard said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first formal post that I, Craig Bouchard, will, by the end of 2008, hold the WR for magic, single and average, beating Matyas Kuti's records.



Go Canada... Did he quit after 2007?


----------



## Weston (Apr 13, 2010)

Anthony said:


> syuhei222 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Anthony!
> ...


A lot of Japanese people in Japan learn English. My parents said that there are lots that can read and write it almost perfectly, but just pronunciation is very hard for a native Japanese speaker.


----------



## syuhei222 (Apr 13, 2010)

Anthony said:


> syuhei222 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Anthony!
> ...


----------



## maxiovane (Apr 13, 2010)

wow nice english Syuhei
btw i got 4 sub10 avg 10 in my cubing life.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice list! I think Milán Baticz has done sub-10 already, but not sure since he is not a big fan of doing averages, but definitely capable of a sub10. I'm gonna ask him.

Oh, and btw, I know Mats is awesome, but he is on the list twice.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Apr 13, 2010)

I thought Dan Cohen didn't have even a sub-11 avg of 12? And damn, this list makes me feel slow...


----------



## joey (Apr 13, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I thought Dan Cohen didn't have even a sub-11 avg of 12? And damn, this list makes me feel slow...


He has two 10.xx on film


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I thought Dan Cohen didn't have even a sub-11 avg of 12? And damn, this list makes me feel slow...



Lol I know how you feel  But official results only really matter, right?


----------



## joey (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry to bump, but I just remembered that Breandan did sub-9 too.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 13, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I thought Dan Cohen didn't have even a sub-11 avg of 12? And damn, this list makes me feel slow...



that was like 6 months ago dude


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 13, 2010)

Adam Polkowski


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Weston said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > syuhei222 said:
> ...



from what i heard the japanese just had like vocab but not grammar, and they had the most random words taught to them.

One time my girlfriends sensei was talking to a couple in america. And for some reason he ended up talking about the nuclear reactor plant somewhere or something along those lines. The couple understood nuclear and freaked out. 

Though i don remember the story perfectly i thought it was hilarious.

i realllly need to start learning hirag/katakana


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 13, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> One time my girlfriends sensei was talking to a couple in america. And for some reason he ended up talking about the nuclear reactor plant somewhere or something along those lines. The couple understood nuclear and freaked out.
> 
> Though i don remember the story perfectly i thought it was hilarious.
> 
> i realllly need to start learning hirag/katakana





Spoiler


----------



## plechoss (Apr 13, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Adam Polkowski



Nah, his best average of 12 is 10.38 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-LwOnqC5PY

http://kostkarubika.org/?dzial=rankingi&kat=333&pod=1 - and here are averages of 12 in Poland


----------



## Shortey (Apr 13, 2010)

Breandan Vallance has a sub-9 avg12. 8.94 with a Pink Cube I think.


----------



## Escher (Apr 13, 2010)

Morten said:


> Breandan Vallance has a sub-9 avg12. 8.94 with a Pink Cube I think.



Yes he did, using 'the gay cube'


----------



## Shortey (Apr 13, 2010)

Escher said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Breandan Vallance has a sub-9 avg12. 8.94 with a Pink Cube I think.
> ...



Lol. At Norwegian Open people was talking about a gay cube, and if you could sub-15 with it, you were gay. =P


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 13, 2010)

How forward -__-


----------



## syuhei222 (Apr 14, 2010)

Morten said:


> Breandan Vallance has a sub-9 avg12. 8.94 with a Pink Cube I think.



Wow! Amazing.
I edit this list now


----------



## syuhei222 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sinpei Araki acheived sub10 !!


----------



## Anthony (Apr 21, 2010)

syuhei222 said:


> Sinpei Araki acheived sub10 !!



Wow, I didn't know he was that fast at home. Congrats, Sinpei!


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 21, 2010)

you guys cant forget shane rowland


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 21, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> you guys cant forget shane rowland



This.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 21, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> you guys cant forget shane rowland



Yeah, it's too bad he choked in competition and only got a 13, I'm sure he'll do better this weekend.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

RyanO said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > you guys cant forget shane rowland
> ...



...His best solve is a 13.61, which is pretty decent, but his second best solve is a 34.94? I don't even, I don't even know...


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > rowehessler said:
> ...



shane is a legend. You all should stop doubting him, he can easily pull off a sub10 avg5, I've seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 21, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > RyanO said:
> ...



He's my hero for sure!


----------



## onionhoney (Apr 21, 2010)

I have achieved that with a 9.79 avg12. 
And i'm sure that Tomasz has sub-10. i have seen the results in a Polish cubing website. The result was 9.55.	
_______________________________________________________
1.	Tomasz (Żaba) Żołnowski	04.10.2009	09.55	
9.63, 9.15, 9.83, 10.46, 9.87, (8.30), 9.96, (10.56), 9.28, 9.76, 9.17, 8.34


----------



## Zava (Apr 21, 2010)

Escher said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Breandan Vallance has a sub-9 avg12. 8.94 with a Pink Cube I think.
> ...



that is not a pink cube, just an F-2 with fluo pink instead of orange, and a hello kitty logo.


----------



## CubeAddict420 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sadly, my best is only 52 seconds with beginners method


----------



## Diniz (May 3, 2010)

Gabriel Dechichi Barbar achieved sub9. 8.88 avg12, 8.32 avg5


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 3, 2010)

Morten said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...



I'm comfortable enough with my sexuality to be a gay-ass speed demon.


----------



## Sa967St (May 3, 2010)

Harris has done a sub9 avg12.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 3, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > rowehessler said:
> ...



Seriously I need the story on the 13 sec. solve. How was the scramble? How the heck is that possible?


----------



## Edward (May 3, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > RyanO said:
> ...



F3L skip?


----------



## Anthony (May 3, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> How was the scramble?



Only Shane knows. Ask him to set it up for you.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 3, 2010)

Guys, this type of discussion doesn't help anyone. Quite the opposite...


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 3, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Guys, this type of discussion doesn't help anyone. Quite the opposite...



How?


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2010)

Eric Limeback just joined <3

10.84, 9.45, 10.20, 10.46, 8.79, 8.76, (12.65), 9.64, (8.36), 11.39, 10.50, 9.12 = 9.91 average of 12 (at school while listening to lady gaga)


----------



## Sa967St (May 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > How was the scramble?
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=374996&postcount=1604


----------



## Faz (May 18, 2010)

Christopher Chan too.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 6, 2010)

BOOOOOM!

[23:26] <BigGreen> guess what 
[23:27] <PatrickJameson> you have aids? 
[23:27] <BigGreen> Average: 9.95 
[23:27] <BigGreen> 10.61, 11.04, (7.26), 10.04, 7.74, (11.69), 11.18, 9.91, 8.06, 10.37, 11.08, 9.50 

First non-Fridricher? XD <3 BG
Btw, his name is Austin Moore, Syuhei.

Edit: HE SAYS TO SAY BOTH 7S WERE NONLUCKY AND HE DECIDED NOT TO DO CMLL ON 8.06. JUST BECAUSE. MHM.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 9, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> YEEEEESSS!!!
> 3x3 Average of 12: 9.87


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 9, 2010)

Anthony said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > YEEEEESSS!!!
> > 3x3 Average of 12: 9.87


----------



## Toad (Jun 25, 2010)

Rowan has sub9 now


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 14, 2010)

MORTEN IS NOT ON THE LIST!!!


----------



## Shortey (Aug 14, 2010)

CORNELIUS ISN'T ON THE LIST EITHER!!!


----------



## kar0209 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dont worry Morten will get it next week  And the gay/pink cube at NO 2010 was mine. I use it for OH.

Edit: Ninjad by Morten and his sig.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 14, 2010)

You could make a computer cube list, the list of people who have sub 10'd is under 10 long so it wouldn't be hard to keep track of. I think two people did sub 9.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 15, 2010)

[22:30:23] David Woner: 8.66, 10.56, 10.76, (11.75), 9.43, 10.18, 10.94, (7.53), 11.45, 8.63, 7.89, 9.42 = 9.79 looool


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 15, 2010)

lolmorten

Average of 12: 9.79
1. 8.66 D' F2 L2 U2 B U D F' R2 F' U' D L' F' B R' F R' D L2 U' D F R' D2
2. 10.56 R' U D' L2 R' D2 U F' B' R' B2 R2 U2 D F2 R L2 F B' D L' R D2 F2 D'
3. 10.76 U2 D2 R L' B2 F2 L U' D2 B' U' D' F R D R2 D2 U2 F2 D R L2 F2 D2 F2
4. (11.75) D' B2 L' R' U2 L2 B2 R2 L B D U L2 F2 B' L B U' D B' D R L' B2 D
5. 9.43 B2 L' U D2 L' D2 U' F R' F' U2 R F2 R' D F' B2 L2 R F2 L F2 D F L2
6. 10.18 R L' F2 R' B2 F U' D' R F' U' D R L2 U' D F2 D F2 D' B D' R2 D F'
7. 10.94 F U' F2 L F B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L B2 U' R' D2 F2 L2 B2 F' L' F' D R F2 U2
8. (7.53) R D2 U' B2 U B2 U' L U2 R2 B2 L' D' U2 R2 L' D L2 R U L D R2 B2 L2
9. 11.45 L2 D' U' F U' F2 U' L B2 D' L' B F' R2 D' B L U' R U R2 L' D2 U2 B'
10. 8.63 D' B D2 U' L2 B' U2 R' B L2 D R2 F' U L F2 R U' D2 L' R2 B' U2 R2 U2
11. 7.89 B' L' F D R' U2 L D R F2 D2 L' D2 L R2 F2 L' R D2 R D R F R' F 
12. 9.42 D B' D2 R' L2 U' L D2 R' B U' B L2 R F L2 D U L' D F' L2 D2 B' R2

lolscrambles


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 15, 2010)

I just realised you need to add sub 8  Feliks has a 7.8~ a12 

@David  Wow nice.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 15, 2010)

wat..I thought David was just sub-11 recently..dammit


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 17, 2010)

1. (8.20) R U' R2 L' B' F2 R2 L' D2 B' F L D' U F2 R' D2 B2 D B R' U L' R' B' 
2. 11.13 L' U' B' U2 R' D' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D2 U2 F2 B2 R' F B' R' B L F' U' D2 
3. 8.61 D' L F2 B2 U F' U' R2 F' L2 D B U2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 D' R2 L2 B F' R' L 
4. 9.79 F D' L2 U2 B2 L D R2 F' R' U F2 U2 D L' B' D2 U' L' R' D2 R' F U2 R' 
5. (12.01) B F2 L R2 D F D U' B D2 B2 R' U R L' F2 B D' F' B2 U2 L' D2 U' F 
6. 10.51 U' L U R' F' B2 L2 D L' R2 D' L' D' R' L2 U' B L2 D2 U R' U' D B' U 
7. 9.97 B L2 U' R' D R2 F2 D L D' F2 U2 L' D2 B2 F L2 D2 F B' U2 D2 L R B' 
8. 11.09 F' R B' D2 L R' D2 L' D2 R B' F U2 D' B' L' U2 R' U2 F R2 F B2 D U2 
9. 9.56 B2 F U' D R L2 D2 U B F2 D' R' U2 B' U' R F2 B' L' D' F2 B2 L' F' L' 
10. 9.43 R D2 B D U B2 L' U F' B' L2 D' F2 U D R2 U' B R' F2 B' D F2 U' L 
11. 9.74 L F R' F B2 R' L2 B' U' R2 L2 B R2 L' D' F R U L' R' B2 L2 B F' D2 
12. 9.78 B R D' L2 R' B' F2 R' L' U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 U R' D' F B2 U B F R2 B' U 

9.96

Add me to the list.


----------



## (X) (Aug 17, 2010)

This is gay, only comp counts


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 17, 2010)

nou


----------



## Escher (Aug 17, 2010)

(X) said:


> This is gay, only comp counts



gtfo.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 17, 2010)

I have been editing syuhei's original post trying to make it as up to date as possible. Help with anyone I've missed would be appreciated.

People I am unsure of:
Jan Smarschevski
Haowei Fan
Mulun Yin
Paolo Moriello
Yu Jeong-Min


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 17, 2010)

Jan has no sub-10 avg12 yet. His PB is 10.26. That's why I was so happy about my sub-10 avg12, I was the first German to get one 

The others: I have never heard of them 

EDIT: Congratz to David and Phillip!


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2010)

JT did sub 9.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> JT did sub 9.



Ah ok, I knew he got a 9.0x a little while ago that should have been sub9.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 17, 2010)

He got 8.99


----------



## ronaldraymond2 (Aug 17, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, this type of discussion doesn't help anyone. Quite the opposite...
> ...



would love to hear from said poster but i thought of some possible reasons:
1) those of us not on the list get jealous which ruins us psychologically
2) we spend that much more time drooling over cool stuff on this board and that much less time cubing
3) both of the above lead to getting less exercise, fiber, etc which is not good for the body and the soul

me personally not care, i'm barely sub-60 and fine with it


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2010)

Oya woner you forgot Christopher Chan.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=375244&postcount=12


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Ethan was referring to the bashing of Shane. Regardless, the post you responded to is months old.


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 17, 2010)

Massimiliano Iovane too - 8.94 yesterday afternoon


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2010)

Hehe, this is why we need the UWR list back 

A high 9 average would place you over 30th lol.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 17, 2010)

Che-Ting Chu (record holder for Taiwan) has achieved sub-10 average of 12 (9.7x iirc). I talked to him when I was in Taiwan.


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Hehe, this is why we need the UWR list back
> 
> A high 9 average would place you over 30th lol.



But it has been abandoned for years and it'll never be back.


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2010)

Stefan is redoing it, but he's very busy.


----------



## Faz (Aug 29, 2010)

Syuhei Omura 

Masato Onobe had achieved sub8！he is epic.7.98=[6.80 8.91 7.35 (6.53) 7.66 8.13 7.75 8.04 8.58 (10.62) 8.25 8.37]

http://mjcube08.blog42.fc2.com/


----------



## Escher (Aug 29, 2010)

I very much look forward to the results from his next competition if that is actually the case. Progressing from a 16.55 average in June to sub 8 2 months later is quite impressive.

...


>_>


----------



## Faz (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, it is a bit hard to believe. Syuhei said that his pb avg then was 10ish, so I conclude from that he averaged about 12. Google translate says something about 500 solves a day or something. But yeah, it is pretty insane if it's true. I'll tell syuhei to ask him to upload a video of an 8.xx avg12 or something. Well, at least he fails in competition, so I'm not worried


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 29, 2010)

Escher said:


> I very much look forward to the results from *his next competition* if that is actually the case.



Don't get me wrong Rowan, but from the look of your official averages, your times at home should be rather 10-11. 

I'm just saying that times at home doesn't matter. At all. Sure, they look fancy and good to tell the friends, but the official times what matter. In other words: don't care about this guy until he proves these times with official ones. 

Sorry if I offended you, you know I do love you.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 29, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I'll tell syuhei to ask him to upload a video of an 8.xx avg12 or something.



Or at least an 8.xx single >_>


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 29, 2010)

Escher said:


> I very much look forward to the results from his next competition if that is actually the case. Progressing from a 16.55 average in June to sub 8 2 months later is quite impressive.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Especially after a 2 year ago comp., where he only improved his times by about a second in 2 years. Maybe he just had a bad day, but sub 8 is crazy.


----------



## Escher (Aug 29, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > I very much look forward to the results from *his next competition* if that is actually the case.
> ...



Well, I could be very pedantic and just say I was looking forward to comparing the %age disparity between his comp times and unofficial for each competition 

But yes, you know my real point, and I know my official solves suck so I'm not really one to point the finger. 

Regardless, at the very least it would be good to see a video. 





...

Wait.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 29, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > I very much look forward to the results from his next competition if that is actually the case. Progressing from a 16.55 average in June to sub 8 2 months later is quite impressive.
> ...


This. It's suspicious but...

Here is a youtube of him doing 10.57 avg5. This was 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Time to add Masato Onobe and Robert Yau 
Can we have a sub-8 section? xD


----------



## Diniz (Sep 4, 2010)

Gabriel Dechichi has achieved sub8 avg12...
best avg5: 7.53 (σ = 0.23)
best avg12: 7.94 (σ = 0.61)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 4, 2010)

WTF... I didn't even know he was sub-9


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 7, 2010)

Added rob and chris chan, and a sub-8 section.

Edit: Also added countries and a count. Let me know if any countries are incorrect, as I did them from memory.


----------



## syuhei222 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks David, and I added 2 Japanese to Sub10 Category, Yu Sajima and Sei Sugama.


----------



## syuhei222 (Sep 7, 2010)

Haha, 1 minites later from you


----------



## qqwref (Sep 7, 2010)

How long until we have to add a sub-7 section?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 7, 2010)

One day I will join that sub-9 list so there'll be at least 3 sub-9 cubers in the UK 

(And that day will be when Breandan and Rowan have gotten sub-8 avgs )


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2010)

qqwref said:


> How long until we have to add a sub-7 section?



Well Faz has 7.22 a5 and Hubi has 7.16...

I remember when I was new to #rubik and the topic was, "How long until top 5 = sub 8." I asked, do you mean a5 or... (meaning at hom? And I got flamed with people saying, "Top 5 will never be sub 8". And I argued it would.

Glad to see two Aussies on that list


----------



## Diniz (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes said:


> WTF... I didn't even know he was sub-9



He has a sub9 avg 100 =P


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 8, 2010)

Diniz said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > WTF... I didn't even know he was sub-9
> ...


but that's only like 1h old.


----------



## Faz (Sep 9, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> Diniz said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



wtf is happening to all my UWRs. Next my avg12 will be beaten


----------



## aronpm (Sep 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > Diniz said:
> ...



PRACTICE MORE


----------



## SpiderSwede (Sep 9, 2010)

Adam Polkowski isn't sub-10. But Michał Pleskowicz (plechoss) is (9.97s).


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 10, 2010)

Mulun Yin (the former NR holder) has a 9.6x a12.


----------



## undick (Sep 10, 2010)

Heribertus Ariando from Indonesia


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry if this was already said, but what is Thomasz Zolnowski's best average of 12? He's not even sub-9?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 10, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Sorry if this was already said, but what is Thomasz Zolnowski's best average of 12? He's not even sub-9?



No. He is really consitent. His PB average of 12 is like 9.55 but he also has a sub10 average of 100. Also he told me he has done sub7 single only once in his life.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 10, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if this was already said, but what is Thomasz Zolnowski's best average of 12? He's not even sub-9?
> ...



http://www.kostkarubika.org/?dzial=rankingi&kat=333&pod=1
http://www.kostkarubika.org/?dzial=rankingi&kat=333&pod=2
http://www.kostkarubika.org/?dzial=rankingi&kat=333&pod=3

When did he do sub-10 of 100? Apparently he did 10.38 of 100 on the 5th, so just 5 days ago. Only 7 sup-12s is pretty damn consistent, yes.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 10, 2010)

I think, at a certain point, it will become pointless to keep writing people's names on the list since there are apparently like 100 sub-10 cubers (yet only 4 in competition).


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 11, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I think, at a certain point, it will become pointless to keep writing people's names on the list since there are apparently like 100 sub-10 cubers (yet only 4 in competition).



Then we will just change the name of the thread to sub-9


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm always amazed at how many people have done this. I know I never will (and don't argue with that, I know what tps is required and I can't maintain anything near that).


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 11, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > That70sShowDude said:
> ...



I guess I remembered wrong.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 11, 2010)

It's hard to believe that over 50 people have done this. I used to think that someone with a 13s single was one of the best in the world. 

Also, Chris Chan from Australia? Really?


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 23, 2010)

7.81


----------



## Dene (Sep 23, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> It's hard to believe that over 50 people have done this. I used to think that someone with a 13s single was one of the best in the world.
> 
> Also, Chris Chan from Australia? Really?


 
wut since when did Chris Chan start cubing again?


----------



## Faz (Sep 23, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> 7.81


 
Rawr, now I can't tell if you're trolling or not


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 23, 2010)

8.64 a12


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 23, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Rawr, now I can't tell if you're trolling or not


6.20...come on faz keep up


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Sep 24, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> wtf is happening to all my UWRs. Next my avg12 will be beaten


 
the sub-9 avg of 100 that I have is 8.99 

and Rowe... O_O


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 24, 2010)

Gabriel Dechichi said:


> the sub-9 avg of 100 that I have is 8.99
> 
> and Rowe... O_O


its a joke obviously...and how the hell did you sub8 avg12?


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 24, 2010)

Breandan did 8.93 a100.

Dang I gotta do some avg100s, sub9 would be nice!


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 24, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> Breandan did 8.93 a100.
> 
> Dang I gotta do some avg100s, sub9 would be nice!



It wouldn't be epic?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 26, 2010)

So, I dunno if the original question was answered. How many cubers have achieved sub-10? There are cubers coming out of the woodwork everyday with sub-10 avgs. Even officially, you have that 12-year old kid who got a sub-10 avg. So I'm sure the list is much bigger than it currently is numbered at 45. 

Interesting to note: 

-Of the 4 people with a PB of 7.xx-second avg of 12, 1 has a sub-10 official avg of 5--Feliks.
-Of the 10 people with a PB of 8.xx-second avg of 12, 0 have sub-10 official avg of 5. 
-Of the 33+ people with a PB of 9.xx-second avg of 12, 3 have sub-10 official avg of 5--Erik, Tomasz, Kanneti.

I don't know Haowei Fan's stats at home so this excludes him.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 26, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Interesting to note:
> 
> -Of the 4 people with sub-8 avg of 12, 1 has a sub-10 official avg of 5--Feliks.
> -Of the 12 people with sub-9 avg of 12, 0 have sub-10 official avg of 5.



So, 15 people has sub-9 average of 12 at home but no official sub10 average? That is interesting.



PhillipEspinoza said:


> -Of the 45+ people with sub-10 avg of 12, 3 have sub-10 official avg of 5--Erik, Tomasz, Kanneti.


 
Well for these 3, I think it has something to do with the many competition experiences they have. They have been going to a lot of competition recently and I guess they are good at dealing with nerves too.


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 26, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> -Of the 4 people with sub-8 avg of 12, 1 has a sub-10 official avg of 5--Feliks.
> -Of the 12 people with sub-9 avg of 12, 0 have sub-10 official avg of 5.
> -Of the 45+ people with sub-10 avg of 12, 3 have sub-10 official avg of 5--Erik, Tomasz, Kanneti.


nonono. Either you say 1 of the 12 sub9 guys or 0 of the 8 sub9 guys who have sub9 but NOT sub8


----------



## Faz (Sep 26, 2010)

Paolo Moriello did sub 9, and Max Iovane did 8.48 of 12.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 26, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> -Of the 10 people with sub-9 avg of 12, *0* have sub-10 official avg of 5.


Wrong, at least Feliks does.

See, that happens when people use flawed terminology.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 26, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> nonono. Either you say 1 of the 12 sub9 guys or 0 of the 8 sub9 guys who have sub9 but NOT sub8


 


StefanPochmann said:


> Wrong, at least Feliks does.
> 
> See, that happens when people use flawed terminology.



Fixed.

The 10 people I was referring to was the 8 mentioned in the "sub-9" list in the OP + the 2 that Feliks just mentioned. But ya, I guess there should be a more realistic name for it. I guess when people generally say sub-15 they think 14 seconds not 9 second avg even though 9 seconds is still technically sub-15. 

Regardless it's fixed. 

It is also interesting to note that the slower your times are at home, the closer the times are to official competition times (at least in this given pool of sub-10'ers). Although I think the stronger correlation might be what Oliver suggested; the fact that those 3 go to competitions more frequently. But Faz destroys that idea with only 5 competitions and a couple official 8 second avg's.


----------



## Escher (Sep 26, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> It is also interesting to note that the slower your times are at home, the closer the times are to official competition times (at least in this given pool of sub-10'ers). Although I think the stronger correlation might be what Oliver suggested; the fact that those 3 go to competitions more frequently. But Faz destroys that idea with only 5 competitions and a couple official 8 second avg's.



It seems the faster you get, the more your brain gets in the way in competitions since you're thinking "Oh **** Oh **** this really matters". At home it's so relaxed you can just concentrate on lookahead and let your fingers do the work.

I also read that it's been shown that when your system is flooded with adrenaline (as in a competition) your fine motor functions are decreased by up to 30% of normal function... Which would explain why when you solve in a competition your cube and hands always feels disgusting and slow.

People like Faz and Conny are just outliers


----------



## qqwref (Sep 26, 2010)

You just have to NOT get flooded with adrenaline at a competition. Faz's meetups at a mall could have helped with that ability.

Or, you could just be REALLY accurate at turning in practice - way more than your cube requires - and then being less accurate in competition won't matter.


----------



## Escher (Sep 26, 2010)

qqwref said:


> You just have to NOT get flooded with adrenaline at a competition. Faz's meetups at a mall could have helped with that ability.
> 
> Or, you could just be REALLY accurate at turning in practice - way more than your cube requires - and then being less accurate in competition won't matter.



You're probably right about that first point (although I think Faz' prodigious talent and skill is just as much a factor).

I think the latter is something most people don't pay attention to atm, but I think we really should. Breandan Vallance is the only person I know of who has a much tighter 'practice cube' to both strengthen his hands and make him turn more accurately.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah Breandan said that he uses a stiff cube to improve his plls back in the day. Btw new video from him


----------



## joey (Sep 26, 2010)

it's pretty hard to control adrenaline levels


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah but you can train to be used to them


----------



## joey (Sep 26, 2010)

It's worse for me.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epinephrine said:


> Epinephrine's binding to these receptors triggers a number of metabolic changes [snip] Together these effects lead to increased blood glucose [snip]



So when I say I can feel my diabetes getting bad on stage, I actually mean it.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 20, 2010)

Andres Flügel from Germany just did the second German sub-10 avg12. It was 9.92.
His second best avg12 is only 10.81, though 

EDIT: Jan Smarschevski of Germany just got 9.89 avg12


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 23, 2010)

Joar Mellström just became the second Swedish person to get sub-10 avg of 12 with a 9.99 average!!

10.50, 10.34, (11.41), 10.12, 9.03, 10.70, 10.49, (8.21), 10.28, 10.38, 9.13, 8.89 = 9.99

lolwat only 4 sub-10s O_O


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 23, 2010)

Yumu Tabuchi official 9.03 avg just now.
>> according to Joey.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 23, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Yumu Tabuchi official 9.03 avg just now.
> >> according to Joey.


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24990-Matsudo-Open-2010&p=473405#post473405


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24990-Matsudo-Open-2010&p=473405#post473405


 
Gah, sorry.


----------



## Sakarie (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes said:


> Andres *Flügel* from Germany just did the second German sub-10 avg12. It was 9.92.
> His second best avg12 is only 10.81, though
> 
> EDIT: Jan *Smarschevski* of Germany just got 9.89 avg12



Only me finding german family names funny? Maybe that's just because Flügel probably would be pronounced the same way as a Grand piano in swedish...



SimonWestlund said:


> Joar Mellström just became the second Swedish person to get sub-10 avg of 12 with a 9.99 average!!
> 
> 10.50, 10.34, (11.41), 10.12, 9.03, 10.70, 10.49, (8.21), 10.28, 10.38, 9.13, 8.89 = 9.99
> 
> lolwat only 4 sub-10s O_O



Congratulations to him!


----------



## coinman (Oct 28, 2010)

Joar Mellström just improved his avg: 9.42, 9.33, 10.09, 8.86, 8.68, 14.79, 11.68, 8.07, 10.48, 10.42, 8.53, 9.72 = 9.72 
The first five makes a 9.2 avg!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 28, 2010)

Sergey Ryabko got a 9.48 avg12. See Accomplishment Thread.


----------



## Faz (Nov 8, 2010)

Arifumi Fushimi got a 9.59 average of 12.

I think this list is getting quite difficult to keep track of though


----------



## qqwref (Nov 9, 2010)

It certainly is. That's particularly amazing because some people will never be that fast.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 17, 2010)

Cornelius Dieckmann 8.97 avg12


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 17, 2010)

Uhh Jonathan Tan has 9.90 avg12 I think


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 19, 2010)

Haixu Zhang has 8.78 a12.


----------



## chikato_tan (Nov 19, 2010)

non , so embarass , my best is 11s


----------



## (X) (Nov 19, 2010)

Morten Arborg acheived 8.91 avg12 yesterday


----------



## syuhei222 (Nov 19, 2010)

feel free to edit this list.


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Nov 20, 2010)

I just got my first sub9: 
8.72, 8.57, 9.95, 8.08, 6.93, 18.39, 9.24, 8.14, 9.17, 9.00, 9.80, 8.69 = 8.94


----------



## joey (Nov 20, 2010)

Gogogo Mats


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 25, 2010)

i avg around 11 and i actually got sub 10 avg lol....


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 13, 2010)

Talking to Zhaohan on fb:

Zhaohan: HOLY **** 9.98 avg of 12 thats new pb WTF 
Me: First sub 10?
Zhaohan: avg of 12.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 13, 2010)

syuhei222 said:


> (Milán Baticz) - Hungary


 
Finally I can confirm this. I saw him doing a 9.86 average of 12 in person, and he told me that lately he has been doing some averages, and did a 9.3x personal best couple of weeks ago. He always has some 12-13 counting, so I guess sub9 should be doable for him without those times.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 13, 2010)

Just got my first sub-10 average:

9.20, 10.45, (8.45), 9.70, (11.81), 9.05, 10.64, 9.67, 10.65, 9.29, 9.92, 9.54 = 9.81

=D


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 13, 2010)

*waits for Amos*


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 13, 2010)

Whoa! 4th person in the UK to do it I think 

I need to widen the gap between you and me soon


----------



## Escher (Dec 13, 2010)

Yayyyy Simon <3


----------



## Toad (Dec 13, 2010)

UK are just the best. I give myself 2 years from now to get sub10.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 13, 2010)

What's your PB Rob?


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 13, 2010)

9.71

:/

I'll probably concentrate this Christmas on either: 333 (because of you) or 444 (because of hyprul ). Or I could just continue with megaminx because I'm still interested in seeing how fast I can get, being CN lol.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 13, 2010)

How are you not sub-9? =/


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 13, 2010)

Not enough practice/determination


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bump 
Francis Wong, the Malaysian NR holder for 3x3 average got a 9.84 avg 12 the other day.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 26, 2011)

Milán Baticz did a sub9 average last weekend.


----------



## coinman (Jan 26, 2011)

Joar Mellström did this avg a few weeks ago: 7.83, 8.74, 10.37, 9.55, (6.65), 9.00, 8.79, 8.86, (10.82), 8.77, 8.86, 8.91 = 8.97


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 26, 2011)

coinman said:


> Joar Mellström did this avg a few weeks ago: 7.83, 8.74, 10.37, 9.55, (6.65), 9.00, 8.79, 8.86, (10.82), 8.77, 8.86, 8.91 = 8.97


 
nice! Ties my PB


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 12, 2011)

11.55, (11.77), 9.97, 9.71, (8.60), 9.22, 8.74, 10.84, 10.24, 10.90, 9.18, 9.42 = 9.98 (me)
YEEEEEEEEES


----------



## qqwref (Mar 12, 2011)

lolethan


----------



## teller (Mar 12, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> 11.55, (11.77), 9.97, 9.71, (8.60), 9.22, 8.74, 10.84, 10.24, 10.90, 9.18, 9.42 = 9.98 (me)
> YEEEEEEEEES


 
Woohoooo!!!!


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 15, 2011)

I know that this topic is old but I wanted to inform you that I continued this "project".


[SUB 8 - 6]
1 - Feliks Zemdegs (Australia) - 7.18
2 - Gabriel Dechichi (Brazil) - 7.33
3 - Stefan Huber (Austria) - 7.55
4 - Rowe Hessler (USA) - 7.65
5 - Massimiliano Iovane (Italy) 7.86
6 - Masato Onobe (Japan) - 7.98

[SUB 9 - 26]
7 - Breandan Vallance (United Kingdom) - 8.03
8 - Rowan Kinneavy (United Kingdom) - 8.04
9 - Paolo Moriello (Italy) - 8.07
10 - Piti Pichedpan (Thailand) - 8.0x
11 - Cornelius Dieckmann (Germany) - 8.34
12 - Zhouheng Sun (China) - 8.47
13 - Michal Pleskowicz (Poland) - 8.55
14 - Giovanni Contardi (Italy) - 8.60
15 - Yumu Tabuchi (Japan) - 8.72
16 - Milán Baticz (Hungary) - 8.76
17 - Haixu Zhang (China) - 8.78
18 - Austin Moore (USA) - 8.82
19 - Morten Arborg (Norway) - 8.83
20 - John Tamanas (USA) - 8.86
20 - Sergey Ryabko (Russia) - 8.86
22 - Anson Lin (China) - 8.87
23 - Erik Akkersdijk (Nederland) - 8.90
23 - Simon Westlund (Sweden) - 8.90
23 - Ville Seppänen (Finland) - 8.90
26 - Mitsuki Gunji (Japan) - 8.91
27 - Mats Valk (Nederland) - 8.94
28 - Joar Mellström (Sweden) - 8.97
28 - Sebastian Weyer (Germay) - 8.97
30 - Jihan Khalilurrahman (Indonesia) - 8.99
31 - Harris Chan (Canada) - 8.xx
31 - Kanneti Sae-Han (France/Thailand) - 8.xx

[SUB 10 - 42]
33 - Asia Konvittayayotin (Thailand) - 9.02
34 - Martin Kraut (Germany) - 9.08
35 - Anthony Brooks (USA) - 9.14
36 - Haowei Fan (China) - 9.22
37 - Dan Cohen (USA) - 9.27
38 - Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat (Malaysia) - 9.28
39 - Robert Yau (United Kingdom) - 9.45
39 - Stefano Bevacqua (Italy) - 9.45
41 - Simon Crawford (United Kingdom) - 9.47
42 - Oskar Åsbrink (Sweden) - 9.48
43 - Tomasz Zolnowski (Poland) - 9.55
44 - Arifumi Fushimi (Japan) - 9.59
45 - Andrew Ricci (USA) - 9.61
46 - Jan Smarschevski (Germany) - 9.62
47 - Yu Nakajima (Japan) - 9.65
48 - Ethan Crislip (USA) - 9.66
49 - Amos Tay Swee Hui (Malaysia) - 9.67
49 - Björn Korbanka (Germany) - 9.67
51 - Carlos Méndez García-Barroso (Spain) - 9.69
52 - Mulun Yin (China) - 9.6x
53 - Piotr Tomczyk (Poland) - 9.70
54 - Phillip Espinoza (USA) - 9.73
55 - David Woner (USA) - 9.79
55 - Heribertus Ariando (Indonesia) - 9.79
57 - Che-Ting Chu (Taiwan) - 9.7x
58 - Andrea Lo Sardo (Italy) - 9.80
59 - Syuhei Omura (Japan) - 9.81
60 - Luke Bruce (Australia) - 9.83
61 - Kai Gabriel (Germany) - 9.84
61 - Francis Wong Jia Yen (Malaysia) - 9.84
63 - Weston Mizumoto (USA) - 9.86
64 - Eric Limeback (Canada) - 9.91
65 - Andres Flügel (Germany) - 9.92
65 - Jason Baum (USA) - 9.92
67 - Waris Ali (USA) - 9.92
68 - Emily Wang (Canada) - 9.93
69 - Edward Lin (Canada) - 9.96
70 - Zhaohan xiong (China) - 9.98
71 - Gabriele (Italy) - 9.99
72 - Yu Sajima (Japan) - 9.xx
72 - Sei Sugama (Japan) - 9.xx
72 - Sinpei Araki (Japan) - 9.xx

[ALMOST SUB 10 - 1]
- Michal Halczuk (Poland) - 10.01


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 15, 2011)

Glad to see the list is still going.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 15, 2011)

Woot, on the list! Feel so pro.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 15, 2011)

Simon Westlund has 8.90 avg12


----------



## ianography (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor Halczuk.


----------



## JuGglEr (Aug 16, 2011)

I think he has already done sub-10, 9.70 if I remember correctly. He told me so at one comp.


----------



## RubikZz (Aug 16, 2011)

Feliks has a sub 7: 6.74:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF99TBNChyE


----------



## Escher (Aug 16, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Feliks has a sub 7: 6.74:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF99TBNChyE


 
We're discussing averages of 12


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 16, 2011)

This is for averages of 12.

Edit: Prowan beat me. Like normal.


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 16, 2011)

Last I checked Edward Lin isn't from Canada.


----------



## RubikZz (Aug 16, 2011)

mitch1234 said:


> Last I checked Edward Lin isn't from Canada.


 
You have right, he comes from USA, look at WCA.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 19, 2011)

I think I'm a little late, but here's mine:

(12.59), 9.56, 10.14, 10.44, 10.44, 9.92, 9.98, 9.52, 9.48, 9.53, (9.40), 9.45 -> 9.85

Done on TNT while warming up for the third round of US Nationals. I tried rolling it, but got an 11.91 on the next solve.

Looks like I'm the fourth Missourian speedcuber to sub-10. Never have I felt like more of a has-been...


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 1, 2011)

[SUB 7]
1 - Feliks Zemdegs (Australia) - 6.94

[SUB 8]
2 - Gabriel Dechichi (Brazil) - 7.33
3 - Stefan Huber (Austria) - 7.55
4 - Breandan Vallance (United Kingdom) - 7.64
5 - Rowe Hessler (USA) - 7.65
6 - Asia Konvittayayotin (Thailand) - 7.7x
7 - Massimiliano Iovane (Italy) 7.86
8 - Rowan Kinneavy (United Kingdom) - 7.93
9 - Masato Onobe (Japan) - 7.98

[SUB 9]

10 - Paolo Moriello (Italy) - 8.07
11 - Piti Pichedpan (Thailand) - 8.0x
12 - Cornelius Dieckmann (Germany) - 8.19
13 - Zhouheng Sun (China) - 8.47
14 - Michal Pleskowicz (Poland) - 8.55
15 - Giovanni Contardi (Italy) - 8.57
16 - Anthony Brooks (USA) - 8.67
17 - Yumu Tabuchi (Japan) - 8.72
18 - Milán Baticz (Hungary) - 8.76
19 - Haixu Zhang (China) - 8.78
19 - Andrew Ricci (USA) - 8.78
21 - Austin Moore (USA) - 8.82
22 - Morten Arborg (Norway) - 8.83
23 - John Tamanas (USA) - 8.86
24 - Sergey Ryabko (Russia) - 8.86
25 - Anson Lin (China) - 8.87
26 - Erik Akkersdijk (Nederland) - 8.90
26 - Simon Westlund (Sweden) - 8.90
26 - Ville Seppänen (Finland) - 8.90
29 - Mitsuki Gunji (Japan) - 8.91
30 - Mats Valk (Nederland) - 8.94
31 - Joar Mellström (Sweden) - 8.97
32 - Sebastian Weyer (Germay) - 8.97
33 - Jihan Khalilurrahman (Indonesia) - 8.99
34 - David Woner (USA) - 8.9x
35 - Harris Chan (Canada) - 8.xx
35 - Kanneti Sae-Han (France/Thailand) - 8.xx
35 - Nipat Charoenpholphant (Thailand) - 8.xx


[SUB 10] 
38 - Martin Kraut (Germany) - 9.08
39 - Stefano Bevacqua (Italy) - 9.15
40 - Haowei Fan (China) - 9.22
40 - Bill Wang (Canada) - 9.22
42 - Dan Cohen (USA) - 9.27
43 - Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat (Malaysia) - 9.28
44 - Michal Halczuk (Poland) - 9.32
45 - Robert Yau (United Kingdom) - 9.45
46 - Simon Crawford (United Kingdom) - 9.47
47 - Oskar Åsbrink (Sweden) - 9.48
48 - Björn Korbanka (Germany) - 9.49
49 - Tomasz Zolnowski (Poland) - 9.55
50 - Arifumi Fushimi (Japan) - 9.59
50 - Amos Tay Swee Hui (Malaysia) - 9.59
52 - Jan Smarschevski (Germany) - 9.62
53 - Yongting You (China) - 9.64
54 - Yu Nakajima (Japan) - 9.65
55 - Ethan Crislip (USA) - 9.66
56 - Waris Ali (USA) - 9.67
57 - Carlos Méndez García-Barroso (Spain) - 9.69
58 - Mulun Yin (China) - 9.6x
59 - Piotr Tomczyk (Poland) - 9.70
60 - Phillip Espinoza (USA) - 9.73
61 - Heribertus Ariando (Indonesia) - 9.79
62 - Che-Ting Chu (Taiwan) - 9.7x
63 - Andrea Lo Sardo (Italy) - 9.80
64 - Syuhei Omura (Japan) - 9.81
65 - Luke Bruce (Australia) - 9.83
66 - Kai Gabriel (Germany) - 9.84
66 - Francis Wong Jia Yen (Malaysia) - 9.84
68 - Weston Mizumoto (USA) - 9.84
69 - Ravi Fernando (USA) - 9.85
70 - Daiziro Sato (Japan) - 9.88
71 - Eric Limeback (Canada) - 9.91
72 - Andres Flügel (Germany) - 9.92
72 - Jason Baum (USA) - 9.92
74 - Emily Wang (Canada) - 9.93
74 - Christopher Olson (USA) - 9.93
76 - Edward Lin (Canada) - 9.96
77 - Harald Stiff (Sweden) - 9.98
77 - Zhaohan Xiong (China) - 9.98
79 - Gabriele (Italy) - 9.99
80 - Chris Chan (Australia) - 9.xx
80 - Jai Gambhir (Canada) - 9.xx
80 - Sei Sugama (Japan) - 9.xx
80 - Sinpei Araki (Japan) - 9.xx
80 - Timothy Sun (USA) - 9.xx	
80 - Yu Sajima (Japan) - 9.xx

[ALMOST SUB 10]
-


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice list you got there. I doubt Yu Nakajima's PB is 'only' 9.65 though


----------



## Nostra (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm also pretty sure that Kanetti should be somewhere in this list...


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 1, 2011)

Yongting You has 9.64 a12.

The originial post can be found here.


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 1, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Nice list you got there. I doubt Yu Nakajima's PB is 'only' 9.65 though


 
I put the best time I could find. Except the top15, I think many cubers have better times. Also there are some missing people like Nipat; overall i think there are at least 100-110 people sub10.


----------



## Frapdeizer (Sep 1, 2011)

My avg of 12 is 9.32 for this moment :]


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 1, 2011)

Could I be moved up please. I now have a 9.67 average of 12. 
http://hanginwitmrkoopa.tumblr.com/post/9461718610/9-67-average-of-12


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 1, 2011)

Pro94 said:


> [SUB 8 - 6]
> 1 - Feliks Zemdegs (Australia) - 7.18
> 2 - Gabriel Dechichi (Brazil) - 7.33
> 3 - Stefan Huber (Austria) - 7.55
> ...


 
Someone needs to update this.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 2, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Someone needs to update this.


 
Why? Who else do you know of that has achieved sub 8?


----------



## JyH (Sep 2, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Why? Who else do you know of that has achieved sub 8?


 
There's a "...". He shrunk down the quote because it was too long. He's not specifically talking about sub 8.


----------



## Escher (Sep 2, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Why? Who else do you know of that has achieved sub 8?


 
Me soon >:-[


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 2, 2011)

Escher said:


> Me soon >:-[


 
I have faith in you.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 2, 2011)

Escher said:


> Me soon >:-[


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 2, 2011)

David Woner has a 8.9x avg12, he posted it in the accomplishment thread I believe.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 2, 2011)

Nostra said:


> I'm also pretty sure that Kanetti should be somewhere in this list...


 
Although Kanneti is definitely good enough for that, I don' t remember seeing him posting any sub-10 ao12 anywhere.


----------



## @uguste (Sep 2, 2011)

He actually is in the list...


----------



## Godmil (Oct 13, 2011)

Rowan has a 7.93


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 14, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Why? Who else do you know of that has achieved sub 8?


 
I meant it as in there are probably there are a lot more people now who are now sub 8. I don't have a large cuber knowledge as in people who are good soo...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 15, 2011)

I have an 8.90.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 28, 2011)

9.93 for me


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't forget Breandan's 7.64


----------



## irontwig (Oct 29, 2011)

Simon, Morten and Ville are now sub-9, also Harald Stiff (Sweden) is sub-10.


----------



## Pro94 (Oct 30, 2011)

New category "SUB 7" 

*[SUB 7]*
1 - Feliks Zemdegs (Australia) - 6.94

*[SUB 8]*
2 - Gabriel Dechichi (Brazil) - 7.33
3 - Rowe Hessler (USA) - 7.39
4 - Stefan Huber (Austria) - 7.55
5 - Breandan Vallance (United Kingdom) - 7.64
6 - Rowan Kinneavy (United Kingdom) - 7.69
7 - Asia Konvittayayotin (Thailand) - 7.7x
8 - Massimiliano Iovane (Italy) 7.86
9 - Milán Baticz (Hungary) - 7.89
10 - Michal Pleskowicz (Poland) - 7.95
10 - Yumu Tabuchi (Japan) - 7.95
12 - Masato Onobe (Japan) - 7.96
12 - Zhouheng Sun (China) - 7.96

*[SUB 9]*
14 - Paolo Moriello (Italy) - 8.07
15 - Piti Pichedpan (Thailand) - 8.0x
16 - Cornelius Dieckmann (Germany) - 8.19
17 - Anson Lin (China) - 8.45
18 - Austin Moore (USA) - 8.55
19 - Giovanni Contardi (Italy) - 8.57
20 - Dan Cohen (USA) - 8.59
21 - Mitsuki Gunji (Japan) - 8.64
22 - Anthony Brooks (USA) - 8.67
22 - Andrew Ricci (USA) - 8.67
24 - Haixu Zhang (China) - 8.78
24 - Carlos Méndez García-Barroso (Spain) - 8.78
26 - Bill Wang (Canada) - 8.80
26 - Sei Sugama (Japan) - 8.80
28 - Morten Arborg (Norway) - 8.83
29 - Alexander Lau (United Kingdom) - 8.85
30 - John Tamanas (USA) - 8.86
30 - Sergey Ryabko (Russia) - 8.86
32 - Erik Akkersdijk (Nederland) - 8.90
32 - Simon Westlund (Sweden) - 8.90
32 - Ville Seppänen (Finland) - 8.90
35 - Mats Valk (Nederland) - 8.94
36 - Joar Mellström (Sweden) - 8.97
36 - Sebastian Weyer (Germay) - 8.97
38 - Arifumi Fushimi (Japan) - 8.99
38 - Jihan Khalilurrahman (Indonesia) - 8.99
40 - David Woner (USA) - 8.9x
41 - Harris Chan (Canada) - 8.xx
41 - Heo Chang-Hoe (South Korea) - 8.xx
41 - Kanneti Sae-Han (France/Thailand) - 8.xx
41 - Nipat Charoenpholphant (Thailand) - 8.xx


*[SUB 10] *
45 - Yu Nakajima (Japan) - 9.00
46 - Yu Sajima (Japan) - 9.01
47 - Martin Kraut (Germany) - 9.08
48 - Adrian Jorghy (Indonesia) - 9.11
49 - Tomoya Iida (Japan) - 9.12
50 - Robert Yau (United Kingdom) - 9.20
51 - Haowei Fan (China) - 9.22
52 - Syuhei Omura (Japan) - 9.27
53 - Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat (Malaysia) - 9.28
54 - Michal Halczuk (Poland) - 9.32
54 - Stefano Bevacqua (Italy) - 9.32
56 - Syota Nomura (Japan) - 9.39
57 - Sanchiro Sato (Japan) - 9.45
58 - Simon Crawford (United Kingdom) - 9.47
58 - Andrea Lo Sardo (Italy) - 9.47
60 - Oskar Åsbrink (Sweden) - 9.48
61 - Björn Korbanka (Germany) - 9.49
62 - Tomasz Zolnowski (Poland) - 9.55
63 - Daiki Matsumoto (Japan) - 9.56
64 - Stephen Adhisaputra (Indonesia) - 9.57
65 - Amos Tay Swee Hui (Malaysia) - 9.59
66 - Jan Smarschevski (Germany) - 9.62
67 - Yongting You (China) - 9.64
68 - Ethan Crislip (USA) - 9.66
69 - Waris Ali (USA) - 9.67
70 - Kevin Hays (USA) - 9.699
71 - Mulun Yin (China) - 9.6x
72 - Josué Gottardi (Brazil) - 9.70
72 - Piotr Tomczyk (Poland) - 9.70
72 - Vincent Hartanto Utomo (Indonesia) - 9.70
75 - Phillip Espinoza (USA) - 9.73
76 - Kirt Protacio (Australia) - 9.78
76 - Nobuaki Suga (Japan) - 9.78
77 - Heribertus Ariando (Indonesia) - 9.79
77 - Kalina Brzezinska (Poland) - 9.79
80 - Che-Ting Chu (Taiwan) - 9.7x
81 - Jonas Lippert (Germany) - 9.81
82 - Luke Bruce (Australia) - 9.83
83 - Kai Gabriel (Germany) - 9.84
83 - Francis Wong Jia Yen (Malaysia) - 9.84
83 - Thomas Cyrklaff (Poland) - 9.84
83 - Weston Mizumoto (USA) - 9.84
87 - Ravi Fernando (USA) - 9.85
88 - Daiziro Sato (Japan) - 9.88
89 - Eyal Alfasi (Israel) - 9.89
90 - Takamasa Nishizawa (Japan) - 9.90
91 - Eric Limeback (Canada) - 9.91
91 - Swann Castle (France) - 9.91
93 - Andres Flügel (Germany) - 9.92
93 - Jason Baum (USA) - 9.92
94 - Emily Wang (Canada) - 9.93
94 - Christopher Olson (USA) - 9.93
97 - Sinpei Araki (Japan) - 9.95
98 - Edward Lin (Canada) - 9.96
99 - Harald Stiff (Sweden) - 9.98
99 - Zhaohan Xiong (China) - 9.98
101 - Gabriele (Italy) - 9.99
101 - Joey Gouly (United Kingdom) - 9.99
103 - Chris Chan (Australia) - 9.xx
103 - Jai Gambhir (Canada) - 9.xx
103 - Timothy Sun (USA) - 9.xx	

*[ALMOST SUB 10]*
- Thom Barlow (United Kingdom) - 10.17


----------



## Escher (Oct 30, 2011)

I posted a 7.84 :3


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 30, 2011)

This



theanonymouscuber said:


> I have an 8.90.


 
and this


Pro94 said:


> New category "SUB 7"
> 
> *[SUB 7]*
> 1 - Feliks Zemdegs (Australia) - 6.94


----------



## Yoheicube (Oct 30, 2011)

Japanese Cuber's times
 
Yumu Tabuchi 8.16
Sei Sugama 8.80
Tomoya Iida 9.12
Arifumi Fushimi 9.16
Yu Sajima 9.22
Syuhei Omura 9.27
Syota Nomura 9.39
Shinichiro Sato 9.45
Daiki Matsumoto 9.56
Takamasa Nishizawa 9.90

Their times are written in JRCA(Japan Rubik Cube Association) Forum
http://jrca.cc/modules/d3forum/index.php?topic_id=110#post_id1410


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the number is closer to 200 sub-10 cubers. There's probably a lot of people we don't know about, and I think sub-10 is becoming the standard sub-20.


----------



## Escher (Oct 30, 2011)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I'm pretty sure the number is closer to 200 sub-10 cubers. There's probably a lot of people we don't know about, and I think sub-10 is becoming the standard sub-20.


 
You reckon there are 100 more people who are sub 10 that we don't know about?

I find that pretty unlikely, considering how small our community is and how much work it takes to become sub 10. I imagine that there are quite a few more non-English speaking people who are sub 10, but really I think that we know about the vast majority of them.

I'd also question the sub-20 thing, I don't think its as simple as that to obtain just yet...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2011)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I'm pretty sure the number is closer to 200 sub-10 cubers. There's probably a lot of people we don't know about, and I think sub-10 is becoming the standard sub-20.


 
I agree on the first part.
I think mostly in Asian countries there are loads of cubers that are sub-10 but don't bother posting it on speedsolving but rather on their own regional forum or just not at all.

Regarding the second part: Depends on when you started  Me, I started in early 2009 when sub-20 wasn't really _fast_ anymore...


----------



## nccube (Oct 30, 2011)

I have 9.21 avg12


----------



## Escher (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes said:


> I agree on the first part.
> I think mostly in Asian countries there are loads of cubers that are sub-10 but don't bother posting it on speedsolving but rather on their own regional forum or just not at all.


 
I accept that but we still hear a lot from those regional forums because we have quite a few who are members of both... At any rate I have a feeling that 2012 will be the year when top 100 avg becomes sub 10.


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 30, 2011)

just to add some things, Adrian Jorghy (Indonesia) had a 9.11 ao12, me myself once done a 9.89 ao12


----------



## TMOY (Nov 1, 2011)

Speaking about regional forums, Swann Castel has recently posted a 9.91 ao12 on francocube.

(I don't know him personnaly yet. He has registered for Cachan Open, we'll see which average he gets there.)


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2011)

Anson Lin 8.45
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=638677&viewfull=1#post638677


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Pless 7.95 :O


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 29, 2011)

I had a 9.57 ao12


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 29, 2011)

Kevin Hays 9.699


----------



## y235 (Mar 4, 2012)

Eyal Alfasi - Israel
9.89 avg 12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 9.89
1. 9.90 R2 F2 B' U2 D' B' L U F L' U' B U' L F' B2 R2 B' R' B2 F' U' F2 B' U' 
2. 8.81 B U L2 D' B2 D' F L' F' B' U2 R2 L F U2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' F' R F2 U B' 
3. 8.90 D' F2 B2 D' L F2 D' B2 R D' F2 D L' B2 R' L U2 R' F L' R2 U' F2 L U' 
4. 10.48 L2 U' F' L2 U' B' D U2 R2 B2 L' U2 F' B' L' R U B R2 B' U' F' R' B D2 
5. 10.39 F R2 L B' F' U' D' B' L D' U F2 U F' D L' D U R' U2 F D R2 B' U' 
6. 9.49 F2 R' D2 F2 L' R' B2 L2 D' U2 B2 F L' D2 R F R2 L F2 B D R2 F2 R U' 
7. (7.92) L B2 L2 R2 B2 R2 L2 B' D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D F2 B D' L' D' B U' F B' R2 U' 
8. 11.04 F2 B' U2 R2 B2 F L2 D2 L R D F2 D2 F' D F' B D B' R' U2 R F2 L B' 
9. 9.52 D B D2 R2 F2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 R B2 U L D2 R' F R2 F2 U' F' L' D' U2 L' 
10. (13.95) F R' L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 D L F L' U2 D F2 D R2 L' B2 R' U2 R' L U' 
11. 10.47 D' L' R U2 F' L' F2 B' L' U D2 R2 U R' D' F D' U' L' U R F D U2 B' 
12. 9.91 F U L U2 B' F L' F' L' F2 L' R U2 F2 R L' D' F R2 L F' D L2 B D2 
[SPOILER\]


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 4, 2012)

y235 said:


> Eyal Alfasi - Israel
> 9.89 avg 12
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



כבוד  חבל שאין מספיק תחרויות בארץ.

(Hebrew)

I'm still struggling to get sub 30 average...


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh I'm sub-10. Had sub-9.7 avg100 and sub-9.1 avg12

From UK


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Mar 8, 2012)

There are wayyyyy toooo many to name, considering some cubers dont even go to competitions and can solve it easily under 10 or sub 10.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 8, 2012)

Rubiksfreak said:


> under 10 or sub 10


 
What's the difference?


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Mar 9, 2012)

Stefan said:


> What's the difference?


 under 10 is like averaging 8 or 9 seconds sub 10 is averaging 10 seconds.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 9, 2012)

Rubiksfreak said:


> under 10 is like averaging 8 or 9 seconds sub 10 is averaging 10 seconds.


 
But the prefix sub- means under


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 9, 2012)

Rubiksfreak said:


> under 10 is like averaging 8 or 9 seconds sub 10 is averaging 10 seconds.


 
You should get into an argument with this Stefan guy, he always loses arguments on the internet. You got dis.


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 9, 2012)

IM SUB10 PUT ME ON THE LIST OMG


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 9, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> IM SUB10 PUT ME ON THE LIST OMG


 
*wonders if he knows he _is_ on the list.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 9, 2012)

Rubiksfreak said:


> under 10 is like averaging 8 or 9 seconds sub 10 is averaging 10 seconds.


 
No, like 5BLD said, both mean exactly the same. Sub literally means under, both in English in general and in cubing in particular (check a dictionary or cube glossary). And both can mean anything from 0 to 10 (exclusive), not just 8 or 9. (Yeah you could say the yearly negative time solving contest allows even below zero, but nobody would seriously claim that.)


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 9, 2012)

Stefan said:


> (Yeah you could say the yearly negative time solving contest allows even below zero, but nobody would seriously claim that.)


 
It would take a long time to get a negative average.

Joey has 9.99 now btw.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 9, 2012)

How do you define a "sub-10" cuber? Get sub-10 official avg in a comp or just a sub-10 avg of 12 at home?

Oh yeah, and looking at the list of sub-7, I only know Feliks  (who could be counted as sub-7, since he has gotten a 6.94 (?) average of 12 before.)


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 9, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> How do you define a "sub-10" cuber? Get sub-10 official avg in a comp or just a sub-10 avg of 12 at home?


 
"Achieved sub10" and "sub10 cuber" are different things.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 9, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> "Achieved sub10" and "sub10 cuber" are different things.


 
OK then so just say you're really lucky and get a sub-10 avg 12 but your normal avg is 13 or something then that wouldn't be as accurate although it does mean he/she has achieved sub-10.

EDIT: So what I'm trying to say is that it should be better to ask who is a sub-10 cuber rather than who was achieved sub-10 because the list would be veryveryvery long.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 9, 2012)

This thread is for people who have achieved a sub10 avg12, not for cubers who are globally sub10.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 9, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> OK then so just say you're really lucky and get a sub-10 avg 12 but your normal avg is 13 or something then that wouldn't be as accurate although it does mean he/she has achieved sub-10.
> 
> EDIT: So what I'm trying to say is that it should be better to ask who is a sub-10 cuber rather than who was achieved sub-10 because the list would be veryveryvery long.


How do you define someone to be a sub-10 cuber?


----------



## applemobile (Mar 9, 2012)

Achieve a sub 10 average at least 75% of the time.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 9, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Achieve a sub 10 average at least 75% of the time.


 
Seems incredibly arbitrary.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 9, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Achieve a sub 10 average at least 75% of the time.



yeah. If you're consistently sub-10 then you're a sub-10 cuber. If you achieve sub-10 only by luck then you're not.


----------



## applemobile (Mar 9, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Seems incredibly arbitrary.


 
Maybe so. But 75% is a fairly rudimentary ''pass mark.''


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 9, 2012)

missingthepoint.jpg


----------



## TMOY (Mar 9, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> It would take a long time to get a negative average.


Not really. All you need is two cubes and two timers. (Who said the first cube had to be entirely solved before starting the second one ?)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 15, 2012)

Louis Cormier has gotten a 9.75 avg12 just now.

(I currently have 3 sub-10.1 avg12s without sub-10 and am getting pissed off).


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 15, 2012)

I know this thread is dead, but I've always wanted to post in it, lol. 9.99 avg12 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 15, 2012)

If Syuhei ever gets to updating this list, I predict that brix will be shat.
Alex Lau should definitely be on here.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 15, 2012)

Alex has an 8.99 avg10k...I think that's good enough to be considered sub9


----------



## Thompson (Jun 15, 2012)

Back in September I got a 9.99 average of 12.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Alex has an 8.99 avg10k...I think that's good enough to be considered sub9



I don't know, maybe we should wait until he really proves himself with an average of 20,000; the first 10,000 might have just been lucky scrambles.


----------



## blah (Jun 15, 2012)

10,000 / 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 = 2e-16 lucky duh


----------



## Pro94 (Jun 15, 2012)

*[SUB 7]*
1 - Feliks Zemdegs (Australia) - 6.94

*[SUB 8]*
2 - Rowe Hessler (USA) - 7.28
3 - Gabriel Dechichi (Brazil) - 7.33
4 - Stefan Huber (Austria) - 7.39
5 - Breandan Vallance (United Kingdom) - 7.64
6 - Rowan Kinneavy (United Kingdom) - 7.69
7 - Asia Konvittayayotin (Thailand) - 7.7x
8 - Andrew Ricci (USA) - 7.86
8 - Massimiliano Iovane (Italy) 7.86
10 - Milán Baticz (Hungary) - 7.89
11 - Michal Pleskowicz (Poland) - 7.95
11 - Yumu Tabuchi (Japan) - 7.95
13 - Masato Onobe (Japan) - 7.96
13 - Zhouheng Sun (China) - 7.96
15 - Alexander Lau (United Kingdom) - 7.97

*[SUB 9]*
16 - Paolo Moriello (Italy) - 8.07
17 - Piti Pichedpan (Thailand) - 8.0x
18 - Cornelius Dieckmann (Germany) - 8.19
19 - Arifumi Fushimi (Japan) - 8.36
20 - Anson Lin (China) - 8.45
21 - Austin Moore (USA) - 8.47
22 - Giovanni Contardi (Italy) - 8.57
23 - Dan Cohen (USA) - 8.59
24 - Mitsuki Gunji (Japan) - 8.64
25 - Anthony Brooks (USA) - 8.67
26 - Haixu Zhang (China) - 8.78
26 - Carlos Méndez García-Barroso (Spain) - 8.78
28 - Bill Wang (Canada) - 8.80
28 - Sei Sugama (Japan) - 8.80
30 - Morten Arborg (Norway) - 8.83
31 - John Tamanas (USA) - 8.86
31 - Sergey Ryabko (Russia) - 8.86
33 - Erik Akkersdijk (Nederland) - 8.90
33 - Simon Westlund (Sweden) - 8.90
33 - Ville Seppänen (Finland) - 8.90
36 - Mats Valk (Nederland) - 8.94
37 - Joar Mellström (Sweden) - 8.97
37 - Sebastian Weyer (Germany) - 8.97
39 - Jihan Khalilurrahman (Indonesia) - 8.99
40 - David Woner (USA) - 8.9x
41 - Harris Chan (Canada) - 8.xx
41 - Heo Chang-Hoe (South Korea) - 8.xx
41 - Kanneti Sae-Han (France/Thailand) - 8.xx
41 - Nipat Charoenpholphant (Thailand) - 8.xx


*[SUB 10] *
45 - Yu Nakajima (Japan) - 9.00
46 - Yu Sajima (Japan) - 9.01
48 - Shinichiro Sato (Japan) - 9.07
49 - Martin Kraut (Germany) - 9.08
50 - Adrian Jorghy (Indonesia) - 9.11
51 - Tomoya Iida (Japan) - 9.12
52 - Björn Korbanka (Germany) - 9.14
53 - Robert Yau (United Kingdom) - 9.20
54 - Leon Schmidtchen (Germany) - 9.20
55 - Haowei Fan (China) - 9.22
56 - Syuhei Omura (Japan) - 9.27
57 - Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat (Malaysia) - 9.28
58 - Kirt Protacio (Australia) - 9.308
59 - Michal Halczuk (Poland) - 9.32
59 - Stefano Bevacqua (Italy) - 9.32
61 - Amos Tay Swee Hui (Malaysia) - 9.37
62 - Syota Nomura (Japan) - 9.39
63 - Simon Crawford (United Kingdom) - 9.47
63 - Andrea Lo Sardo (Italy) - 9.47
65 - Oskar Åsbrink (Sweden) - 9.48
66 - Tomasz Zolnowski (Poland) - 9.55
67 - Daiki Matsumoto (Japan) - 9.56
68 - Stephen Adhisaputra (Indonesia) - 9.57
68 - Vincent Hartanto Utomo (Indonesia) - 9.57
70 - Josué Dell'Orto Gottardi (Brazil) - 9.59
71 - Christopher Olson (USA) - 9.61
72 - Jan Smarschevski (Germany) - 9.62
73 - Yongting You (China) - 9.64
74 - Ethan Crislip (USA) - 9.66
75 - Joey Gouly (United Kingdom) - 9.67
75 - Waris Ali (USA) - 9.67
77 - Kevin Hays (USA) - 9.699
78 - Mulun Yin (China) - 9.6x
79 - Piotr Tomczyk (Poland) - 9.70
80 - Thom Barlow (United Kingdom) - 9.72
81 - Phillip Espinoza (USA) - 9.73
82 - Louis Cormier (Canada) - 9.75
83 - Stefan Retzlaff (Germany) - 9.76
84 - Nobuaki Suga (Japan) - 9.78
85 - Heribertus Ariando (Indonesia) - 9.79
85 - Kalina Brzezinska (Poland) - 9.79
87 - Che-Ting Chu (Taiwan) - 9.7x
88 - Jonas Lippert (Germany) - 9.81
89 - Luke Bruce (Australia) - 9.83
90 - Kai Gabriel (Germany) - 9.84
90 - Francis Wong Jia Yen (Malaysia) - 9.84
90 - Thomas Cyrklaff (Poland) - 9.84
90 - Weston Mizumoto (USA) - 9.84
94 - Ravi Fernando (USA) - 9.85
95 - Daiziro Sato (Japan) - 9.88
96 - Pedro (Brazil) - 9.88
97 - Eyal Alfasi (Israel) - 9.89
98 - Takamasa Nishizawa (Japan) - 9.90
99 - Eric Limeback (Canada) - 9.91
99 - Swann Castle (France) - 9.91
101 - Andres Flügel (Germany) - 9.92
101 - Jason Baum (USA) - 9.92
103 - Emily Wang (Canada) - 9.93
104 - Garret von Gaffron (Germany) - 9.95
104 - Sinpei Araki (Japan) - 9.95
106 - Edward Lin (USA) - 9.96
107 - Harald Stiff (Sweden) - 9.98
107 - Zhaohan Xiong (China) - 9.98
109 - Gabriele (Italy) - 9.99
109 - Mike Kotch (USA) - 9.99
111 - Chris Chan (Australia) - 9.xx
111 - Jai Gambhir (Canada) - 9.xx
111 - Timothy Sun (USA) - 9.xx

*[ALMOST SUB 10]*
- Antoine Cantin (Canada) - 10.04
- Tao Yu (China) - 10.16


----------



## rowehessler (Jun 15, 2012)

*spoiler tags*



Pro94 said:


> Spoiler: List
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 awesome list, i think piti has like 7.5 though


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 15, 2012)

Teo Kai Xiang once did 8.88 ao12


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 15, 2012)

Thompson Clarke has a 9.99


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Jun 15, 2012)

Antoine Piau has a sub-10 since a moment, I can't remember exactly the time.
And little mistake, it's Swann CastEL.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 15, 2012)

I cant believe Lau is top 15. Thats crazy!


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 15, 2012)

Tau Yu is from ireland no?


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 15, 2012)

No I live in Ireland but I am Chinese

I'm sorta honoured to be on the list, even if I'm on the very bottom  (and only close to sub 10)


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 18, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I cant believe Lau is top 15. Thats crazy!



Man this is awesome. Makes me want to practice more.


----------



## Escher (Jun 18, 2012)

^I have a 7.55 avg12 now


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 7, 2012)

I have 10.01 avg12 now.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 7, 2012)

Wait. Is that list showing our FIRST sub-x avgs? If not, I got a 7.77 avg12 recently.

I believe it should only show our first tho. Don't want to be keeping track of so many peoples' PBs...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 7, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Wait. Is that list showing our FIRST sub-x avgs? If not, I got a 7.77 avg12 recently.
> 
> I believe it should only show our first tho. Don't want to be keeping track of so many peoples' PBs...



Well I don't exactly think that people get their first sub-10 average to be 9.0x


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 7, 2012)

Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 7, 2012)

No, it's just showing the best known average, and it's hard to keep it updated. Showing the first would make no sense, who cares what Feliks's first average was? And for a lot of these, who knows what the first was?


----------



## MalusDB (Jul 8, 2012)

qqwref said:


> No, it's just showing the best known average, and it's hard to keep it updated. Showing the first would make no sense, who cares what Feliks's first average was? And for a lot of these, who knows what the first was?



I agree, I think basically it should be the best/known averages which people have achieved at this moment, and then any newcomers just basically get added. There is no need to edit, it doesn't necessarily have to be a list in order since it's primary concern is the number of people sub-10. If people care that much they can post their best averages and if the OP feels like it they can edit the list. I think it isn't that important though. It is crazy how many people are sub 10 though really. It wasn't long ago it was like WTF. I mean even I remember it!


----------



## jeff081692 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I personally would like it to stay in order so I will also keep track of the list as long as each result is posted to this thread. However, people that have the same average are not necessarily the same placing on this list to make things easier to push into results.



Spoiler



* [SUB 7] * 
1 - Feliks Zemdegs (Australia) - 6.94

* [SUB 8] *
2 - Rowe Hessler (USA) - 7.28
3 - Gabriel Dechichi (Brazil) - 7.33
4 - Stefan Huber (Austria) - 7.39
5 - Rowan Kinneavy (United Kingdom) - 7.55
6 - Piti Pichedpan (Thailand) – 7.5x
7 - Breandan Vallance (United Kingdom) - 7.64 
8 - Alexander Lau (United Kingdom) - 7.77
9 - Asia Konvittayayotin (Thailand) - 7.7x
10 - Andrew Ricci (USA) - 7.86
11 - Massimiliano Iovane (Italy) 7.86
12 - Milán Baticz (Hungary) - 7.89
13 - Michal Pleskowicz (Poland) - 7.95
14 - Yumu Tabuchi (Japan) - 7.95
15 - Masato Onobe (Japan) - 7.96
16 - Zhouheng Sun (China) - 7.96


* [SUB 9] *
17 - Paolo Moriello (Italy) - 8.07 
18 - Cornelius Dieckmann (Germany) - 8.19
19 - Arifumi Fushimi (Japan) - 8.36
20 - Bill Wang (Canada) - 8.43
21 - Anson Lin (China) - 8.45
22 - Austin Moore (USA) - 8.47
23 - Giovanni Contardi (Italy) - 8.57
24 - Dan Cohen (USA) - 8.59
25 - Mitsuki Gunji (Japan) - 8.64
26 - Anthony Brooks (USA) - 8.67
27 - Haixu Zhang (China) - 8.78
28 - Carlos Méndez García-Barroso (Spain) - 8.78 
29 - Sei Sugama (Japan) - 8.80
30 - Morten Arborg (Norway) - 8.83
31 - John Tamanas (USA) - 8.86
32 - Sergey Ryabko (Russia) - 8.86
33 - Teo Kai Xiang (Singapore) – 8.88
34 - Erik Akkersdijk (Nederland) - 8.90
35 - Simon Westlund (Sweden) - 8.90
36 - Ville Seppänen (Finland) - 8.90
37 - Robert Yau (United Kingdom) – 8.91
38 - Josué Dell'Orto Gottardi (Brazil) – 8.92
39 - Mats Valk (Nederland) - 8.94
40 - Joar Mellström (Sweden) - 8.97
41 - Sebastian Weyer (Germany) - 8.97
42 - Jihan Khalilurrahman (Indonesia) - 8.99
43 - David Woner (USA) - 8.9x
44 - Harris Chan (Canada) - 8.xx
45 - Heo Chang-Hoe (South Korea) - 8.xx
46 - Kanneti Sae-Han (France/Thailand) - 8.xx
47 - Nipat Charoenpholphant (Thailand) - 8.xx


* [SUB 10] *
48 - Yu Nakajima (Japan) - 9.00
49 - Yu Sajima (Japan) - 9.01
50 - Shinichiro Sato (Japan) - 9.07
51 - Martin Kraut (Germany) - 9.08
52 - Adrian Jorghy (Indonesia) - 9.11
53 - Tomoya Iida (Japan) - 9.12
54 - Björn Korbanka (Germany) - 9.14 
55 - Leon Schmidtchen (Germany) - 9.20
56 - Haowei Fan (China) - 9.22
57 - Syuhei Omura (Japan) - 9.27
58 - Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat (Malaysia) - 9.28
59 - Kirt Protacio (Australia) - 9.308
60 - Michal Halczuk (Poland) - 9.32
61 - Stefano Bevacqua (Italy) - 9.32
62 - Amos Tay Swee Hui (Malaysia) - 9.37
63 - Syota Nomura (Japan) - 9.39
64 - Simon Crawford (United Kingdom) - 9.47
65 - Andrea Lo Sardo (Italy) - 9.47
66 - Oskar Åsbrink (Sweden) - 9.48
67 - Tomasz Zolnowski (Poland) - 9.55
68 - Daiki Matsumoto (Japan) - 9.56
69 - Stephen Adhisaputra (Indonesia) - 9.57
70 - Vincent Hartanto Utomo (Indonesia) - 9.57 
71 - Christopher Olson (USA) - 9.61
72 - Jan Smarschevski (Germany) - 9.62
73 - Yongting You (China) - 9.64
74 - Ethan Crislip (USA) - 9.66
75 - Joey Gouly (United Kingdom) - 9.67
76 - Waris Ali (USA) - 9.67
77 - Kevin Hays (USA) - 9.699
78 - Mulun Yin (China) - 9.6x
79 - Piotr Tomczyk (Poland) - 9.70
80 - Thom Barlow (United Kingdom) - 9.72
81 - Phillip Espinoza (USA) - 9.73
82 - Louis Cormier (Canada) - 9.75
83 - Stefan Retzlaff (Germany) - 9.76
84 - Nobuaki Suga (Japan) - 9.78
85 - Heribertus Ariando (Indonesia) - 9.79
86 - Kalina Brzezinska (Poland) - 9.79
87 - Che-Ting Chu (Taiwan) - 9.7x
88 - Jonas Lippert (Germany) - 9.81
89 - Luke Bruce (Australia) - 9.83
90 - Kai Gabriel (Germany) - 9.84
91 - Francis Wong Jia Yen (Malaysia) - 9.84
92 - Thomas Cyrklaff (Poland) - 9.84
93 - Weston Mizumoto (USA) - 9.84
94 - Ravi Fernando (USA) - 9.85
95 - Daiziro Sato (Japan) - 9.88
96 - Pedro (Brazil) - 9.88
97 - Eyal Alfasi (Israel) - 9.89
98 - Takamasa Nishizawa (Japan) - 9.90
99 - Eric Limeback (Canada) - 9.91
100 - Swann Castle (France) - 9.91
101 - Andres Flügel (Germany) - 9.92
102 - Jason Baum (USA) - 9.92
103 - Emily Wang (Canada) - 9.93
104 - Garret von Gaffron (Germany) - 9.95
105 - Sinpei Araki (Japan) - 9.95
106 - Edward Lin (USA) - 9.96
107 - Harald Stiff (Sweden) - 9.98
108 - Zhaohan Xiong (China) - 9.98
109 - Gabriele (Italy) - 9.99
110 - Mike Kotch (USA) - 9.99
111 - Thompson Clarke (Canada) – 9.99
112 - Chris Chan (Australia) - 9.xx
113 - Jai Gambhir (Canada) - 9.xx
114 - Timothy Sun (USA) - 9.xx
115 - Antoine Piau (France) – 9.xx

* [ALMOST SUB 10] *
- Antoine Cantin (Canada) - 10.01
- Tao Yu (China) - 10.16

*Last 5 updates: *
Rowan Kinneavy 7.55
Alexander Lau 7.77
Bill Wang 8.43
Robert Yau 8.91
Josué Gottardi 8.92


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have 8.43 ao12 .


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 8, 2012)

Best average of 12: 8.91
11-22 - 7.74 8.00 10.85 9.46 8.91 8.39 (7.36) (10.88) 8.48 9.20 9.67 8.37

I got this average over two months ago. I wouldn't be surprised if Mats has a sub 8 avg at home.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Andy Smith has a low 8 avg12. Can't ask him now b/c he's sleeping.


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 8, 2012)

Spoiler



* [SUB 7] * 
1 - Feliks Zemdegs (Australia) - 6.94

* [SUB 8] *
2 - Rowe Hessler (USA) - 7.21
3 - Gabriel Dechichi (Brazil) - 7.33
4 - Stefan Huber (Austria) - 7.39
5 - Rowan Kinneavy (United Kingdom) - 7.55
6 - Piti Pichedpan (Thailand) – 7.5x
7 - Breandan Vallance (United Kingdom) - 7.64 
8 - Alexander Lau (United Kingdom) - 7.77
9 - Asia Konvittayayotin (Thailand) - 7.7x
10 - Andrew Ricci (USA) - 7.86
11 - Massimiliano Iovane (Italy) 7.86
12 - Milán Baticz (Hungary) - 7.89
13 - Michal Pleskowicz (Poland) - 7.95
14 - Yumu Tabuchi (Japan) - 7.95
15 - Masato Onobe (Japan) - 7.96
16 - Zhouheng Sun (China) - 7.96
17 - Anson Lin (China) - 7.98


* [SUB 9] *
18 - Mats Valk (Nederland) - 8.04
19 - Paolo Moriello (Italy) - 8.07 
20 - Cornelius Dieckmann (Germany) - 8.19
21 - Andy Smith (USA) - 8.21
22 - Bill Wang (Canada) - 8.33
23 - Arifumi Fushimi (Japan) - 8.36
24 - Austin Moore (USA) - 8.47
25 - Giovanni Contardi (Italy) - 8.57
26 - Dan Cohen (USA) - 8.59
27 - Mitsuki Gunji (Japan) - 8.64
28 - Anthony Brooks (USA) - 8.67
29 - Haixu Zhang (China) - 8.78
30 - Carlos Méndez García-Barroso (Spain) - 8.78 
31 - Jihan Khalilurrahman (Indonesia) - 8.80
32 - Sei Sugama (Japan) - 8.80
33 - Morten Arborg (Norway) - 8.83
34 - John Tamanas (USA) - 8.86
35 - Sergey Ryabko (Russia) - 8.86
36 - Teo Kai Xiang (Singapore) – 8.88
37 - Erik Akkersdijk (Nederland) - 8.90
38 - Simon Westlund (Sweden) - 8.90
39 - Ville Seppänen (Finland) - 8.90
40 - Robert Yau (United Kingdom) – 8.91
41 - Josué Dell'Orto Gottardi (Brazil) 8.92
42 - Kirt Protacio (Australia) - 8.959
43 - Joar Mellström (Sweden) - 8.97
44 - Sebastian Weyer (Germany) - 8.97
45 - David Woner (USA) - 8.9x
46 - Harris Chan (Canada) - 8.xx
47 - Heo Chang-Hoe (South Korea) - 8.xx
48 - Kanneti Sae-Han (France/Thailand) - 8.xx
49 - Nipat Charoenpholphant (Thailand) - 8.xx


* [SUB 10] *
50 - Yu Nakajima (Japan) - 9.00
51 - Yu Sajima (Japan) - 9.01
52 - Shinichiro Sato (Japan) - 9.07
53 - Adrian Jorghy (Indonesia) - 9.11
54 - Tomoya Iida (Japan) - 9.12
55 - Björn Korbanka (Germany) - 9.14 
56 - Byeong-Seon Yu (South Korea) - 9.18
57 - Leon Schmidtchen (Germany) - 9.20
58 - Haowei Fan (China) - 9.22
59 - Piotr Tomczyk (Poland) - 9.26
60 - Syuhei Omura (Japan) - 9.27
61 - Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat (Malaysia) - 9.28
62 - Michal Halczuk (Poland) - 9.32
63 - Stefano Bevacqua (Italy) - 9.32
64 - Amos Tay Swee Hui (Malaysia) - 9.37
65 - Andrew Sopchak (USA) - 9.39
66 - Syota Nomura (Japan) - 9.39
67 - Marcin Zalewski (Poland) - 9.41
68 - Andrea Lo Sardo (Italy) - 9.47
69 - Simon Crawford (United Kingdom) - 9.47
70 - Oskar Åsbrink (Sweden) - 9.48
71 - Tomasz Zolnowski (Poland) - 9.55
72 - Daiki Matsumoto (Japan) - 9.56
73 - Stephen Adhisaputra (Indonesia) - 9.57
74 - Thomas Cyrklaff (Poland) - 9.57
75 - Vincent Hartanto Utomo (Indonesia) - 9.57
76 - Christopher Olson (USA) - 9.61
77 - Jan Smarschevski (Germany) - 9.62
78 - Yongting You (China) - 9.64
79 - Ethan Crislip (USA) - 9.66
80 - Joey Gouly (United Kingdom) - 9.67
81 - Waris Ali (USA) - 9.67
82 - Mulun Yin (China) - 9.6x
83 - Kevin Hays (USA) - 9.699
84 - Thom Barlow (United Kingdom) - 9.72
85 - Martin Kraut (Germany) - 9.73
86 - Phillip Espinoza (USA) - 9.73
87 - Louis Cormier (Canada) - 9.75
88 - Stefan Retzlaff (Germany) - 9.76
89 - Moritz Patzelt (Germany) - 9.78
90 - Nobuaki Suga (Japan) - 9.78
91 - Che-Ting Chu (Taiwan) - 9.7x
92 - Heribertus Ariando (Indonesia) - 9.79
93 - Kalina Brzezinska (Poland) - 9.79
94 - Thompson Clarke (Canada) – 9.80
95 - Jonas Lippert (Germany) - 9.81
96 - Luke Bruce (Australia) - 9.83
97 - Francis Wong Jia Yen (Malaysia) - 9.84
98 - Kai Gabriel (Germany) - 9.84
99 - Weston Mizumoto (USA) - 9.84
100 - Ravi Fernando (USA) - 9.85
101 - Daiziro Sato (Japan) - 9.88
102 - Maarten Smit (Netherlands) - 9.88
103 - Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque (Brazil) - 9.88
104 - Eyal Alfasi (Israel) - 9.89
105 - Takamasa Nishizawa (Japan) - 9.90
106 - Eric Limeback (Canada) - 9.91
107 - Swann Castle (France) - 9.91
108 - Andres Flügel (Germany) - 9.92
109 - Jason Baum (USA) - 9.92
110 - Emily Wang (Canada) - 9.93
111 - Antoine Piau (France) – 9.94
112 - Garret von Gaffron (Germany) - 9.95
113 - Sinpei Araki (Japan) - 9.95
114 - Suchakree Ladavarn (Thailand) - 9.95
115 - Edward Lin (USA) - 9.96
116 - Harald Stiff (Sweden) - 9.98
117 - Zhaohan Xiong (China) - 9.98
118 - Gabriele (Italy) - 9.99
119 - Mike Kotch (USA) - 9.99
120 - Chris Chan (Australia) - 9.xx
121 - Jai Gambhir (Canada) - 9.xx
122 - Timothy Sun (USA) - 9.xx


* [ALMOST SUB 10] *
- Antoine Cantin (Canada) - 10.01
- Jakub Kipa (Poland) - 10.03
- Tao Yu (China) - 10.16

* Last updates: *
Andrew Sopchak (USA) - 9.39
Antoine Piau (France) – 9.94
Suchakree Ladavarn (Thailand) - 9.95


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 8, 2012)

couple days ago

9.091 Avg of 12
(7.664), 9.377, 8.703, (DNF(11.129)[ct]), 8.448, 10.561, 7.761, 8.305, 10.126, 10.897, 8.649, 8.080

(ct = corner twist)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 9, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> I'm pretty sure Andy Smith has a low 8 avg12. Can't ask him now b/c he's sleeping.



Andy Smith - 8.21 avg12


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 9, 2012)

mats has 8.04, just talked to him a few days ago. Also, just got this today at work:
7.41, (5.90), 8.14, 7.76, 6.84, 6.07, 7.31, 7.73, (10.45), 6.62, 8.18, 6.03 = 7.21 
not one cross was hard, and probably at least 4 xcrosses. 5.90 was F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' ZBLL (I know full T, so I can actually call this ZBLL). 6.03 was a pll skip (F R U R' U' F'). yay


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Jul 9, 2012)

Jihan posted a video with 8,80 ao12 yesterday, so his PB is at least this.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 9, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> I know full T



do you use it?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 9, 2012)

i have an 8.00 single


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 9, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> do you use it?



yeah but some i suck at recognizing more than others.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 9, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> yeah but some i suck at recognizing more than others.



wat.

so when you get a T OLL you *always* do ZBLL now?


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a 9.84. Andrew Sopchak


----------



## Thompson (Jul 10, 2012)

I got a 9.80 average of 12 today. Thompson Clarke from Canada


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 10, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> wat.
> 
> so when you get a T OLL you *always* do ZBLL now?



yeah


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 10, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> yeah



I will be watching you like a hawk at nats


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 11, 2012)

wasn't expecting this

8.959 ao12
8.352, 10.009, (10.376), 9.520, 8.392, 8.400, 9.296, 9.392, (6.105), 8.560, 8.655, 9.016


----------



## AnsonL (Jul 11, 2012)

my pb avg12 is 7.98


----------



## lachose (Jul 15, 2012)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> Antoine Piau has a sub-10 since a moment, I can't remember exactly the time.
> And little mistake, it's Swann CastEL.


Hippolyte just told me about this thread so I've quickly checked. Here it is : 9.47, 10.50, 9.49, 9.11, 11.17, (11.46), 8.64, 10.33, 9.48, 9.84, (8.46), 11.39 = 9.94 avg12

And it's Swann Castel, not Castle (because it's still wrong in the list )

Interesting list anyway


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 25, 2012)

9.39


----------



## bumba123 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sub 10:
Teo Kai Xiang - Singapore
Nipat Charoenpholphant - Thailand
Piti Pichedpan - Thailand
Nguyen Ngoc Thinh - Vietnam


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 12, 2012)

(7.73 PLL skip), 10.52, 8.70, 9.87, 10.90, 9.09, (12.45), 9.41, 8.70, 9.36 pair skip, 10.54, 10.65 => 9.77 After less than 8 years and 4 months after my first solve and approximately 7 years and 7 months after my first sub-20 average.


----------



## Dene (Aug 12, 2012)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> (7.73 PLL skip), 10.52, 8.70, 9.87, 10.90, 9.09, (12.45), 9.41, 8.70, 9.36 pair skip, 10.54, 10.65 => 9.77 After less than 8 years and 4 months after my first solve and approximately 7 years and 7 months after my first sub-20 average.



Potatoes is forrlz


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2012)

9.63 avg12


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 12, 2012)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> (7.73 PLL skip), 10.52, 8.70, 9.87, 10.90, 9.09, (12.45), 9.41, 8.70, 9.36 pair skip, 10.54, 10.65 => 9.77 After less than 8 years and 4 months after my first solve and approximately 7 years and 7 months after my first sub-20 average.



Must be a new WR for longest time taken to achieve a sub 10 avg of 12 unofficially. I'm pretty sure Kirjava held this title a few months ago, then maybe Joey, then maybe Andrew Kang/Me...


----------



## pady (Aug 17, 2012)

I also did it!  after about 2,5 years of speedcubing. First solve was 3 years ago, I guess.
No skips, every solve was fullstep.

9.55, 9.87, 9.77, 9.41, 10.66, 8.97, 10.64, (8.71), 9.87, (11.63), 10.72, 10.02 = 9.95


----------



## SpiderSwede (Aug 17, 2012)

I have 9.37 now


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 26, 2012)

Update


Cubers


Spoiler



* [SUB 7] * 
1 - Feliks Zemdegs (Australia) - 6.94

* [SUB 8] *
2 - Alexander Lau (United Kingdom) - 7.06
3 - Rowe Hessler (USA) - 7.21
4 - Gabriel Dechichi (Brazil) - 7.33
5 - Stefan Huber (Austria) - 7.39
6 - Rowan Kinneavy (United Kingdom) - 7.55
7 - Piti Pichedpan (Thailand) – 7.5x
8 - Breandan Vallance (United Kingdom) - 7.64 
9 - Asia Konvittayayotin (Thailand) - 7.7x
10 - Andrew Ricci (USA) - 7.86
11 - Massimiliano Iovane (Italy) 7.86
12 - Milán Baticz (Hungary) - 7.89
13 - Michal Pleskowicz (Poland) - 7.95
14 - Yumu Tabuchi (Japan) - 7.95
15 - Masato Onobe (Japan) - 7.96
16 - Zhouheng Sun (China) - 7.96
17 - Anson Lin (China) - 7.98


* [SUB 9] *
18 - Mats Valk (Nederlands) - 8.04
19 - Paolo Moriello (Italy) - 8.07 
20 - Cornelius Dieckmann (Germany) - 8.19
21 - Andy Smith (USA) - 8.21
22 - Austin Moore (USA) - 8.28
23 - Bill Wang (Canada) - 8.33
24 - Arifumi Fushimi (Japan) - 8.36
25 - Giovanni Contardi (Italy) - 8.57
26 - Dan Cohen (USA) - 8.59
27 - Ville Seppänen (Finland) - 8.63
28 - Mitsuki Gunji (Japan) - 8.64
29 - Anthony Brooks (USA) - 8.67
30 - Haixu Zhang (China) - 8.78
31 - Carlos Méndez García-Barroso (Spain) - 8.78 
32 - Jihan Khalilurrahman (Indonesia) - 8.80
33 - Sei Sugama (Japan) - 8.80
34 - Simon Westlund (Sweden) - 8.82
35 - Morten Arborg (Norway) - 8.83
36 - John Tamanas (USA) - 8.86
37 - Sergey Ryabko (Russia) - 8.86
38 - Teo Kai Xiang (Singapore) – 8.88
39 - Erik Akkersdijk (Nederland) - 8.90
40 - Robert Yau (United Kingdom) – 8.91
41 - Josué Dell'Orto Gottardi (Brazil) 8.92
42 - Kirt Protacio (Australia) - 8.959
43 - Joar Mellström (Sweden) - 8.97
44 - Sebastian Weyer (Germany) - 8.97
45 - David Woner (USA) - 8.9x
46 - Harris Chan (Canada) - 8.xx
47 - Heo Chang-Hoe (South Korea) - 8.xx
48 - Kanneti Sae-Han (France/Thailand) - 8.xx
49 - Nipat Charoenpholphant (Thailand) - 8.xx


* [SUB 10] *
50 - Yu Nakajima (Japan) - 9.00
51 - Yu Sajima (Japan) - 9.01
52 - Shinichiro Sato (Japan) - 9.07
53 - Vincent Hartanto Utomo (Indonesia) - 9.10
54 - Adrian Jorghy (Indonesia) - 9.11
55 - Tomoya Iida (Japan) - 9.12
56 - Björn Korbanka (Germany) - 9.14 
57 - Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat (Malaysia) - 9.14
58 - Piotr Tomczyk (Poland) - 9.14
59 - Byeong-Seon Yu (South Korea) - 9.18
60 - Leon Schmidtchen (Germany) - 9.20
61 - Haowei Fan (China) - 9.22
62 - Syuhei Omura (Japan) - 9.27
63 - Harald Stiff (Sweden) - 9.29
64 - Marcin Zalewski (Poland) - 9.30
65 - Michal Halczuk (Poland) - 9.32
66 - Stefano Bevacqua (Italy) - 9.32
67 - Christopher Olson (USA) - 9.34
68 - Jakub Kipa (Poland) - 9.34
69 - Amos Tay Swee Hui (Malaysia) - 9.37
70 - Thomas Cyrklaff (Poland) - 9.37
71 - Waris Ali (USA) - 9.37
72 - Andrew Sopchak (USA) - 9.39
73 - Syota Nomura (Japan) - 9.39
74 - Stefan Retzlaff (Germany) - 9.43
75 - Andrea Lo Sardo (Italy) - 9.47
76 - Simon Crawford (United Kingdom) - 9.47
77 - Oskar Åsbrink (Sweden) - 9.48
78 - Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque (Brazil) - 9.51
79 - Antoine Cantin (Canada) - 9.52
80 - Tomasz Zolnowski (Poland) - 9.55
81 - Daiki Matsumoto (Japan) - 9.56
82 - Stephen Adhisaputra (Indonesia) - 9.57
83 - Jan Smarschevski (Germany) - 9.62
84 - Martin Kraut (Germany) - 9.64
85 - Yongting You (China) - 9.64
86 - Ethan Crislip (USA) - 9.66
87 - Joey Gouly (United Kingdom) - 9.67
88 - Mulun Yin (China) - 9.6x
89 - Riley Woo (USA) - 9.69
90 - Kevin Hays (USA) - 9.699
91 - Thom Barlow (United Kingdom) - 9.72
92 - Phillip Espinoza (USA) - 9.73
93 - Louis Cormier (Canada) - 9.75
94 - Anssi Vanhala (Finland) - 9.77
95 - Moritz Patzelt (Germany) - 9.78
96 - Nobuaki Suga (Japan) - 9.78
97 - Che-Ting Chu (Taiwan) - 9.7x
98 - Heribertus Ariando (Indonesia) - 9.79
99 - Kalina Brzezinska (Poland) - 9.79
100 - Thompson Clarke (Canada) – 9.80
101 - Jonas Lippert (Germany) - 9.81
102 - Luke Bruce (Australia) - 9.83
103 - Francis Wong Jia Yen (Malaysia) - 9.84
104 - Kai Gabriel (Germany) - 9.84
105 - Weston Mizumoto (USA) - 9.84
106 - Ravi Fernando (USA) - 9.85
107 - Tao Yu (China) - 9.85
108 - Ramón Dersch (Germany) - 9.86
109 - Daiziro Sato (Japan) - 9.88
110 - Maarten Smit (Netherlands) - 9.88
111 - Eyal Alfasi (Israel) - 9.89
112 - Takamasa Nishizawa (Japan) - 9.90
113 - Eric Limeback (Canada) - 9.91
114 - Swann Castel (France) - 9.91
115 - Andres Flügel (Germany) - 9.92
116 - Jason Baum (USA) - 9.92
117 - Emily Wang (Canada) - 9.93
118 - Antoine Piau (France) – 9.94
119 - Garret von Gaffron (Germany) - 9.95
120 - Patrick Hetco (Germany) - 9.95
121 - Sinpei Araki (Japan) - 9.95
122 - Suchakree Ladavarn (Thailand) - 9.95
123 - Edward Lin (USA) - 9.96
124 - Kevin Costello III (USA) - 9.96
125 - Zhaohan Xiong (China) - 9.98
126 - Gabriele (Italy) - 9.99
127 - Mike Kotch (USA) - 9.99
128 - Chris Chan (Australia) - 9.xx
129 - Jai Gambhir (Canada) - 9.xx
130 - Nguyen Ngoc Thinh (Vietman) - 9.xx
131 - Timothy Sun (USA) - 9.xx


* [ALMOST SUB 10] *
- Yunsu Nam (South Korea) - 10.05
- Leong Wing Sik (Malaysia) - 10.10
- Gabriel Wallén (Sweden) - 10.13
- Florian Harrer (Germany) - 10.15
- Jure Gregorc (Slovenia) - 10.17




Nations


Spoiler



USA - 22
Japan - 16
Germany - 14(1)
Poland - 8
China - 8
Canada - 8
United Kingdom - 7
Italy - 6
Indonesia - 5
Australia - 4
Thailand - 4
Sweden - 4(1)
Brazil - 3
Netherlands - 3
France - 3
Malaysia - 3(1)
Finalnd - 2
South Korea - 2(1)
Austria - 1
Hungary - 1
Spain - 1
Norway - 1
Russia - 1
Singapore - 1
Taiwan - 1
Israel - 1
Vietnam - 1
Slovenia - 0(1)


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 26, 2012)

I now have 9.52 avg12


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a 9.37 Average of 12


----------



## jonlin (Aug 26, 2012)

Kevin Costello III has a 9.96 avg 12


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Must be a new WR for longest time taken to achieve a sub 10 avg of 12 unofficially. I'm pretty sure Kirjava held this title a few months ago, then maybe Joey, then maybe Andrew Kang/Me...



I've been cubing since ~2003 and I don't have one :3


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 26, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I've been cubing since ~2003 and I don't have one :3



if you count cubing as "playing with a cube" I've been cubing since like 1992


----------



## TMOY (Aug 28, 2012)

And there are even people who started cubing in the 80s and are not sub-10 yet. They really suck.

(Actually, I haven't heard of any sub-10 cuber who was already cubing in the 80s. Are there any ?)


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 28, 2012)

TMOY said:


> And there are even people who started cubing in the 80s and are not sub-10 yet. They really suck.



There's one who isn't even sub 30 yet


----------



## ottozing (Aug 28, 2012)

Tao Yu has 9.85 now


----------



## GlowingSausage (Aug 28, 2012)

Last year on the 2nd of September I started cubing. I achieved a sub 20 Ao100 on January the 1st I think . I was hoping to be sub 10 by the 2nd of September this year but now I'll probably be sub 13ish. I think i would have made it to sub 10 but I had a 4 months brake of cubing  ..........
Oh well 
Do you think I could be sub 10 by November? 
Thanks ^^


----------



## Rune (Aug 28, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> There's one who isn't even sub 30 yet



There are many, many!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 28, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> There's one who isn't even sub 30 yet



My dad started cubing in 1982 and isn't sub 1:30 yet


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 28, 2012)

GlowingSausage said:


> Last year on the 2nd of September I started cubing. I achieved a sub 20 Ao100 on January the 1st I think . I was hoping to be sub 10 by the 2nd of September this year but now I'll probably be sub 13ish. I think i would have made it to sub 10 but I had a 4 months brake of cubing  ..........
> Oh well
> Do you think I could be sub 10 by November?
> Thanks ^^



Just keep cubing and don't worry about these questions, lol.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have 9.34 now.


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 28, 2012)

Update and added list by nations. 

This is a comparision between cubers sub11 avg. officially and number of cubers in the list by nations:
USA (27 - 21)
Japan (15 - 16)
Germany (11 - 14)
Poland (8 - 8)
China (16 - 8)
Canada (9 - 8)
United Kingdom (5 - 7)
Italy (6 - 6)
Indonesia (8 - 5)
Australia (2 - 4)
Thailand (9 - 4)
Sweden (4 - 4)
Brazil (2 - 3)
Netherlands (4 - 3)
France (4 - 3)
Malaysia (4 - 3)
Finland (2 - 2)
South Korea (5 - 2)
Austria (1 - 1)
Hungary (4 - 1)
Spain (2 - 1)
Norway (2 - 1)
Russia (2 - 1)
Singapore (1 - 1)
Taiwan (8 - 1)
Israel (0 -1)
Vietnam (1 - 1)

Countries that started a thread like this (or similar) on their national forums, have a low ratio (like German, USA, UK, Poland, Italy, Japan, Scandinavia); others have a very high one (Taiwan and China). 
If anyone know if these nations have an unofficial ranking would be great.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 29, 2012)

http://cubingstats.netau.net/

All that's on the site now is what's already been posted, but upkeep will be a lot easier (IMO, all I have to do is add a row and the whole page gets updated)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> Malaysia (4 - 3)


:fp
I have another chance to make up for this this weekend.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm trying to make it so people can submit updates/additions to the site but it doesn't want to work...can you take a look at the code below to see if there's anything wrong with it?


```
INSERT INTO allsub10 (Name,Country,Time) 
VALUES ('TEST','USA','6.52') 
ON DUPLICATE KEY UPDATE allsub10
SET Country = USA, Time = 6.52
WHERE Name = 'TEST'
LIMIT 1
```

Error given: #1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'SET Country = USA, Time = 6.52
WHERE Name = 'TEST'
LIMIT 1' at line 4

Obviously this is one of the minor things, but it would make things easier to keep up with 

Any other ideas for the site?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 30, 2012)

*no SQL knowledge*
Can you edit it so that it accepts times like 9.xx / 8.6x? I feel like having so many "9.99 cubers" is weird.

Also,
Leong Wing Sik is close to sub-10 at home, he has a 10.10 average of 12.


----------



## Riley (Aug 30, 2012)

9.69 average of 12, Riley Woo, USA.

Times: 9.05, 9.15, 9.83, 9.42, 10.38, 10.09, 9.21, (10.77), 9.55, 10.10, 10.10, (8.55)
8.55 was a PLL skip, the rest were full step, very easy scrambles

Took about 1 year and 3 1/2 months, is this one of the fastest to get here?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 30, 2012)

Congratulations on sub-10 
But your profile says you've been cubing since 2007... I don't understand?


----------



## Riley (Aug 30, 2012)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Congratulations on sub-10
> But your profile says you've been cubing since 2007... I don't understand?



Oh, back then I was 9-10 years old and was using a Rubik's brand with a very beginner LBL. I didn't know what anything really was (terminology, etc). I didn't practice, I just learned how to solve it, and my parents brought me to two competitions. When I got back in May of last year, I totally had forgotten how to solve it. So I relearned, and actually practiced with speed cubes so that's why I counted it as 1 year and 3 1/2 months. Thanks though.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 30, 2012)

Riley said:


> 9.69 average of 12, Riley Woo, USA.
> 
> Times: 9.05, 9.15, 9.83, 9.42, 10.38, 10.09, 9.21, (10.77), 9.55, 10.10, 10.10, (8.55)
> 8.55 was a PLL skip, the rest were full step, very easy scrambles
> ...


I got a sub-10 in about 10 months, but I haven't been practicing 3x3 lately (big cubes ftw). I think that is still one of the faster averages to get here though.
Congrats btw


----------



## cubernya (Aug 30, 2012)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> *no SQL knowledge*
> Can you edit it so that it accepts times like 9.xx / 8.6x? I feel like having so many "9.99 cubers" is weird.
> 
> Also,
> Leong Wing Sik is close to sub-10 at home, he has a 10.10 average of 12.



Nope. IMO if they're unsure of what the X is, it should be a 9. Plus, I have it so MySQL sorts it, so it would be a pain to make it accept X as 9.

Also updated it with recent results


----------



## lachose (Aug 30, 2012)

There's a mistake, I never did 9.63. That was Antoine Cantin. My PB avg12 is still 9.94.


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 30, 2012)

> I feel like having so many "9.99 cubers" is weird.



Only two has exactly 9.99 avg. I don't find it so weird. 



> There's a mistake, I never did 9.63. That was Antoine Cantin. My PB avg12 is still 9.94.



Fixed.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 30, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> Only two has exactly 9.99 avg. I don't find it so weird.



I think he was referring to me, where 6 people have a 9.99. I actually just remembered that I could have 2 columns for it, the display column (includes X's), and the sorting column (no X's)


----------



## cubernya (Aug 30, 2012)

Big change now. Read this post if you wish to add times to the database! Only I can delete times, since I don't want somebody clearing out random people.

How adding times works:
Name: Obvious
Country, Obvious, however use USA for the United States and UK for United Kingdom.
Time: This one's tricky. I'll explain below 
Display Time: What is shown. If a digit is unknown, put x.

For time: Take the normal time, and replace any x's with 9. If only the hundredths digit is unknown, but the tenth is known, add 98 o the end. If both the tenths and hundredths are unknown, add 99. For times that go out to the thousandth, use the normal time and just add a 0 to the end. For times that only go to the hundredth with no unknown digits, add 91 to the end of it.
Examples:
6.526 - 6.5260
6.52 - 6.5291
6.5x - 6.5998
6.xx - 6.9999

What this does: It ranks times with 3 places higher than times with 2, while also placing times with unknown digits after the rest, with one digit missing preferred over 2 missing.
Yes, all "times" must go out to 4 digits or else it'll screw things up

If you have any questions, post or PM me


----------



## KCuber (Sep 3, 2012)

Kevin Costello III (updating previous avg)
USA
9.9191 lol
9.91


----------



## jonlin (Sep 3, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> For times that only go to the hundredth with no unknown digits, add 91 to the end of it.
> Examples:
> 6.52 - 6.5291
> 
> ...



why the .xx91? It seems so arbitrary :/


----------



## cubernya (Sep 4, 2012)

jonlin said:


> why the .xx91? It seems so arbitrary :/



It has to be .xx91-.xx97 because I want it times with the thousandths placed before times that only go to .xx. I also want the times with a digit (or 2) missing to be placed after, with 9 being for 2 missing and 8 being for 1 missing. Realistically, as long as it falls between .xx91 and .xx97 I could care less. Although, if you're just submitting it without a bypass code then it doesn't much matter.

I also have a potential solution to prevent (or catch) spammers. *If you want to have a bypass code, contact me with one you would like to use (or I can make one for you).* It'll let you get past the part where it gets reviewed by me, but then you also have to know the correct format.

By the way: If you get a bypass code, when you update it the bypass code is logged, so that if any spam is made, I can trace it back to the individual users.




KCuber said:


> Kevin Costello III (updating previous avg)
> USA
> 9.9191 lol
> 9.91



You can submit it, it just won't show up instantly. I updated it anyway


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 4, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> if you count cubing as "playing with a cube" I've been cubing since like 1992



no I don't.


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm adding 9.11 for Stephen Adhisaputra


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 4, 2012)

I just got 9.23 avg12


----------



## slocuber (Dec 24, 2012)

Just got this 

Average of 12: 9.89
1. (10.76) F' R2 U R L2 B2 U2 B' L' F D2 F U2 F' U2 B2 D2 F D2 L2
2. 8.58 F2 U L2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F D' U' F' R2 D R' B2 U' R
3. 10.57 D2 F U' F' U' D' L' D' R' F2 U D L2 U R2 D' R2 D R2 F2
4. 10.72 L2 F2 U R2 U B2 F2 U R2 B2 R B F R U2 B2 U' B U F2
5. 9.28 F2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 F2 U R' U2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U B R' U2
6. 10.50 D L' U' R' F' D2 F2 U L' D F B' R2 B2 U2 B U2 B L2 B2 U2
7. 10.70 U2 B2 D2 L2 B D2 B U2 F D2 F2 L' R2 B' U' L' B R2 U2 L D'
8. 9.20 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' R' B' U' B2 D' L B2 F' D'
9. (7.61) R B2 R B2 L2 U2 R U2 R' B2 R2 B U' F' L B F2 D U L R'
10. 10.57 F2 L2 F' L2 U R B2 D' L' U B2 U2 B2 D R2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2
11. 8.66 B2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 D L B2 F' U B2 U R2 B D2 U'
12. 10.14 D2 B F2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' L U F2 L U2 L U2 F D' F'


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 24, 2013)

Average of 12: 8.39
1. 8.18 D' R2 D L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D' L' U2 L U L' B2 L2 F' U L 
2. 8.40 F' R' F D' F' B' U B U2 L' B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D F2 U R2 
3. 8.83 D2 B R' U' R' D' L' U' L2 F' D' R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 
4. (10.35) L B2 R' B2 L F2 U2 L2 R D2 B' R U B' U B D F2 U2 B 
5. 8.58 F U2 L2 U2 F U2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 U' B' L U B2 F' U' B' L' R 
6. 8.63 U2 F' L' U2 B D B U F2 L' F2 D B2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 U' 
7. 8.19 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U L2 B' L R B D F D F U2 L 
8. 8.22 R B' R U B L' F L' F L' F U2 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 F' B' U2 D2 
9. 7.65 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D F L D U' B' U F' D' B2 F2 
10. 8.40 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 R' B2 R F2 U' L' R B' L2 R' B' D2 R2 F' 
11. (6.88) R' U2 F2 L' B2 L R F2 D2 F2 L' B L2 R2 D L F2 R' D B' R 
12. 8.85 R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U L2 D' R F2 L2 B' D' L' F L B2 U

9.12 avg of 100 with that as well


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 24, 2013)

Average of 12: 9.51 - Reinier Schippers
8.84, 8.17, 9.36, 9.94, 8.50, 11.49, 9.52, 9.43, 9.13, 10.05, 10.07, 10.23

Scrambles: 
R B U' L2 F2 R' F2 D B2 U D2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 
R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U L2 U R' D' F' L2 D B2 D' R' F2 U
D L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U F L' D2 B L' U' R' U' F L'
R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 B R F' D F2 L2 D L' U' R U B
U F2 D' L' U2 R' U D' F D B R2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 B2 U2
B2 D' R' L' B' U' F' B2 L D2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 F B L2 B'
B D2 L' B D' L2 B' U2 F U R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D F2 B2 D2 L2
R2 D2 F D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L' R2 D L B2
U2 L' D2 B2 L D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L D' R D F' R
D' B' D2 R' D' L D2 F' R D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 U' L2
F L2 B R2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 R F U2 B D' U F' L' U2
U F' D' L' U' R B' L2 U B2 L2 U2 F R2 L2 F L2 B' L2 F2


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 24, 2013)

havn't feliks and 5BLD both gotten sub-7 avg of 12s? I remember Feliks posting about it in the accomplishment thread ages ago, and 5BLD more recently. Maybe add that to the list?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a 9.09


----------



## stevecho816 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a 9.28


----------



## cubernya (Feb 25, 2013)

Just a reminder, this list (and many others) are now kept up here. You can submit updates as well. If you don't know all the digits, only put in the digits you know (so 7.1x would just be 7.1)


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 25, 2013)

Um.... The 4x4 on there is definitely wrong.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 25, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Um.... The 4x4 on there is definitely wrong.



What's wrong about it?


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 25, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> What's wrong about it?



Well, Seb averages sub-30... and feliks and mats and a bunch of other people are all faster than the "rank 1" on there. sub-35 avg12 is definitely not the uwr


----------



## cubernya (Feb 25, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Well, Seb averages sub-30... and feliks and mats and a bunch of other people are all faster than the "rank 1" on there. sub-35 avg12 is definitely not the uwr



That has nothing to do with me. That's just because people don't report it to the site. On the wiki, it says the UWR is the one I have on there (although that doesn't mean it's accurate).


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 25, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> That has nothing to do with me. That's just because people don't report it to the site. On the wiki, it says the UWR is the one I have on there (although that doesn't mean it's accurate).



Ah... That makes much more sense. Thanks for setting the site up!


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 25, 2013)

I think whoever put Simon's megaminx average in used his average of 5 from the UWR list. Isn't it supposed to be average of 12? If this is the case, there might be problems with some of the other entries as well.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Mar 1, 2013)

Im almost there


----------



## ottozing (Mar 1, 2013)

I've done a 10.09 ao12. I guess that makes me eligible for the almost list


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 1, 2013)

10.18 avg12 just now. Eligible for the almost list =) I hope to be on the sub-10 list within the next week or so =)


----------



## Thompson (Mar 1, 2013)

My best now is 9.30
Canada


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 2, 2013)

I put in a 9.88 avg12 and its not coming up. Why?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 2, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I put in a 9.88 avg12 and its not coming up. Why?




He has to "approve" them first.

9.08 avg12 for me.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 3, 2013)

y no Alex Lau in sub-8 category?


----------



## ottozing (Mar 3, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> y no Alex Lau in sub-*7* category?



fixd


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 3, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> y no Alex Lau in sub-8 category?


----------



## Carrot (Mar 3, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> sub-35 avg12 is definitely not the uwr



sub means "under" so what you are saying is basically "The avg12 UWR is definitely not under 35 seconds". Can you hear it? it's rather stupid to say.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 14, 2013)

Today I did a 9.79 avg100. Yeah sub-10 foinally
also 9.15 avg12


----------



## belgiumcube (Apr 15, 2013)

my sub is 25 :s i want to get better


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 15, 2013)

belgiumcube said:


> my sub is 25 :s i want to get better



25? My subs are usually a footlong...


----------



## DavidCubie (Apr 15, 2013)

It's funny how Mats Valk is in sub10 category 
Now he is sub8 in competiton and i beelive sub 7 at home (avg5)


----------



## collinbxyz (May 27, 2013)

9.737 ao100
9.027 ao12
8.170 ao5

9.89 and 9.86 official averages

Am I considered sub-10 now?


----------



## Cubemaestro (May 27, 2013)

akash rupela from india also got a sub 15 average at the delhi open 2013 
i could have come 2nd or 3rd but that day was my exam :c
anyway, i'm unofficially sub 15 at last


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 3, 2013)

Is this still being maintained/updated?
After submitting a more recent average, I noticed an old ranking under "Almost Sub-10" credited to my username. Good times. ;D



collinbxyz said:


> 9.737 ao100
> 9.027 ao12
> 8.170 ao5
> 
> ...



Yeah, yup, uhuh, Yes!


----------



## cubernya (Jun 4, 2013)

IamWEB said:


> Is this still being maintained/updated?
> After submitting a more recent average, I noticed an old ranking under "Almost Sub-10" credited to my username. Good times. ;D
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know your name, so I just put your username down. If you've submitted one under your name, then I'll delete the "IamWEB" one


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 4, 2013)

I recently got a sub-9 average of 12.






Does that put me on the Sub-9 list?


----------



## Cubemaestro (Jun 4, 2013)

where is the name of MATS VALK? He just got a 7.85 ao5 at eindhoven open? anyway, my best average of 5 is 9.86 and average oof 12 10.04. i'll soon be sub 10 , as i'm learning full oll and better algs for pll.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 4, 2013)

Cubemaestro said:


> where is the name of MATS VALK? He just got a 7.85 ao5 at eindhoven open? anyway, my best average of 5 is 9.86 and average oof 12 10.04. i'll soon be sub 10 , as i'm learning full oll and better algs for pll.



List hasn't been updated since 2010.


----------

